# Breads



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Breads recipes in this thread.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Preheat oven to 375*.

4 cups baking mix ("Bisquick")
3 ounces cheddar cheese
1 1/3 cups water
1/2 cup melted butter
1 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp dried parsley

1. Line a sheet with parchment paper.

2. Mix baking mix, cheese and water until dough is firm. Use a small scoop (ice cream one works great!), drop dough onto baking sheet.

3. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

4. Combine butter, garlic powder, salt, onion powder and dried parsley. Brush over baked biscuits immediately after taking out of oven.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

My bread:

10ozs water
1/8 cup (or less) honey
1 tbsp salt
3 tbsp E.V. olive oil

2 cups unbleached white flour
2 cups natural wheat flour
1-2 tbsp caraway seeds
2 to 2-1/4 tsp bread yeast

This can be made regularly or in a bread machine. It's good either way. This is a form of french bread and requires a double rise.

1-3 tsp ground mustard is also good in this.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

1 loaf french bread sliced in half lengthwise
1 cube margerine or butter
2/3 c. sour cream
3 green onions, finely chopped, tops too
2c. shredded cheese- I use cheddar
garlic powder to taste


mix all but bread together in mixing bowl. spread thickly on bread, bake in 350 degree oven or under the broiler, til bubbly, spread mixture a couple times during baking to press into bread. eat and enjoy.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

WHOLE WHEAT BREAD

4 t. dry yeast
1/2 c. margarine or butter, softened
1/2 c. honey
6 c. whole wheat flour
4 c. warm water
1/4 c. molasses
2 t. salt
4 c. white flour

Dissolve yeast in warm water. Combine margarine, molasses, honey and salt and mix well. Add yeast mixture. Gradually add flour. Turn dough onto floured board and knead until smooth, about 7-10 min. Place in greased bowl and let rise until double. Punch down. Let dough rest a few min. Shape into 4 loaves. Place in greased bread pans and let rise about 1 hour. Bake at 375 for 35-40 min.


AMISH WHITE BREAD

2 c. warm water
2/3 c. white sugar
1 1/2 T. active dry yeast
1 1/2 t. salt
1/4 c. vegetable oil
6 c. bread flour

In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam. 
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour. 
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5" loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 min., or until dough has risen 1" above pans.
Bake at 350 for 30 min. (I bake mine between 30-45 min. because of my oven being older.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Small Loaf Bread

2 Tbsp butter, melted
Â¾ cup buttermilk, warmed
1 tsp sugar
1 tbsp molasses
1 tsp yeast

Stir together and let sit at least five minutes.

Â½ cup whole wheat flour
2 Tbsp gluten flour
1 cup white flour
Â½ tsp salt

Combine wet and dry ingredients. Knead. Let rise at least one hour.

Knead and shape. Place in small loaf pan. Let rise till double, about 1 Â½ hours.

Bake at 350 for 35 to 40 minutes. 

Variations: Knead in herbs as desired: I use 2 tsp fresh rosemary and Â¼ cup fresh grated Parmesan cheese. Yummy in a small batch, will not be wasted or waisted.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My Favorite Zucchini Bread Recipe:



ZUCCHINI BREAD

2 eggs

1 cup cooking oil (I use Canola)

1 cup Brown Sugar

1 cup White Sugar

2 cups grated Zucchini

2 TBSP Vanilla

3 cups Flour

1 teaspoon Baking Soda

1/4 teaspoon Baking Powder

1 teaspoon Cinnamon

1/2 cup chopped nuts (I use Pecans)

You can also add a handful of raisins if you like them.

Beat eggs. Add oil, sugars, vanilla and zucchini. Mix

lightly. Combine flour,baking soda, baking powder and

cinnamon. Add slowly to the batter and mix lightly. Fold

in nuts (and raisins ).

Pour into two greased and floured bread pans or spray

with Pam.

Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until a toothpick

inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Sour Cream and Vanilla Bread*



Â½ cup warm water
1-2 Tablespoon vanilla extract
1/3-cup sour cream
1 egg
1 Tablespoon margarine or butter, softened
3 cups bread flour
3 Tablespoons sugar
1 Â¼ teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons yeast

Place all ingredients into bread machine according to order given by manufacturer. Select sweet or basic/white cycle. Select desired crust setting, 1 Â½ pound loaf.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Soft and Fast Breadsticks*


1-cup warm water
3 Tablespoon brown sugar
1-teaspoon salt
Â¼ cup oil
2-Â½ cup bread flour
Â½ cup whole-wheat flour (you can use all bread flour, if desired)
2-Â½ teaspoon yeast


Put all in order in the bread machine. Set to dough cycle. Let rise in the machine. Take out and pat into a semi-long rectangle (about 9x11). Take a pizza cutter and slice lengthwise into 7 or 8 strips (or, you can cut in half and double the amount). Take one strip at a time and twist a bit before laying on a greased cookie sheet. Repeat process with the rest of the strips placing them an inch away from each other on the cookie sheet. Cover and let rise. At this point, I brush with melted butter and sprinkle with garlic salt. Bake at 400 degrees for about 15 minutes. Enjoy!


*I also add basil, oregano, parsley, and garlic powder to the bread machine.


**I have also used the dough recipe to make hamburger buns. When you take the dough out of the machine, roll it out to about Â½-3/4 inch thick. Cut with a biscuit cutter or a large glass. Place on greased cookie sheets. Cover and let rise. After they have risen, brush with egg wash (one egg beaten with 1 Tablespoon water). Bake at 400 degrees for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Soft Oatmeal Bread *

1-1/2 cups water (70 to 80 degrees) 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/4 cup Vegetable oil (I used Canola) 
2 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. lemon juice 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 - 1/2 cups quick-cooking oatmeal 
2 - 1/2 tsp. active dry yeast 

In Bread Machine pan, place all ingredients in order suggested by manufacturer. Select basic bread setting. Choose crust color and loaf size if available. Bake according to bread machine directions. (Check dough after 5 minutes of mixing; add 1 to 2 tablespoons of water or flour if needed). Yield: 1 loaf (2 pounds).


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Pretzel Bread*

Preheat oven to 450 degrees.

Ingredients:

1 package yeast (or 2 Â¼ teaspoons)
1-Â½ cups of lukewarm water (105-110 degrees)
1 Tablespoon sugar
1 Tablespoon salt
3-4 cups flour

Dissolve yeast in water. Add sugar and salt. Add flour half cup at a time. Mix dough and knead. Shape into rolls, pretzel shapes, or a braided loaf and place on greased baking sheet. Brush with egg wash, and sprinkle with coarse (pretzel) salt. Bake about 12 minutes for rolls and pretzels, and about 25-30 minutes for bread.

*With this recipe you do not need to allow dough to rise.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Old Gardener said:


> Wanted a good recipe for sourdough starter.


Here is your link to get a great sourdough start:
Sourdough Starter


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

*Sweet, Moist Banana Bread*

2 C Flour
1 tsp Baking Soda
1/4 tsp Salt
1/2 C Butter (at room temperature)
3/4 C Brown Sugar, firmly packed
2 Eggs, beaten
2 1/3 C Mashed, overripe Bananas (7 to 8 bananas)
1/4 C Honey

Preheat oven to 350 F. Lightly grease a 9 x 5 inch loaf pan*. In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. In a separate bowl, cream together butter, brown sugar and honey. Stir in eggs and mashed bananas until well blended. Stir banana mixture into flour mixture; stir just enough to blend well. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan. Bake in preheated oven for 60-65 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of the loaf comes out clean. Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto wire rack. 

*I used a small Pyrex cake pan (7 1/2 x 11) instead and the cooking time dropped to approximately 35 minutes.

This is probably my favorite banana bread recipe because of the strong flavor of bananas and because it's so moist.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

*CARAMEL PECAN CINNAMON ROLLS * (Pecans Optional)

Pkg yeast (or 2 1/4 teasp) }
1 C warm water } Mix together and set aside
*****
2 T Butter
1 Egg
1/4 C Sugar
1 teasp salt
(mix the egg, sugar and salt together)
3 1/4 C Flour (add)to the above mixture
mix the yeast & water together separately first, then add to the rest of those ingredients. Mix & knead.
Roll dough out.
mix 1/2 C Sugar and
2 teasp Cinnamon together (set aside)
spread soft butter/margarine on top of the rolled out dough, and sprinkle the sugar/cinnamon mixture on top
roll the dough up, and cut.

Caramel Mix  (we prefer to double this)
1 Stick Butter or Margarine
2/3 C Brown Sugar
3 T White Syrup
Warm this mixture together and pour into the bottom of a 9 x 13 inch pan.

IF you want, you can add chopped pecans.

Add the rolls to the pan and let them rise. (I'll often divide this into two pans and cut the rolls smaller, rather than having large rolls.)

Bake 375 for approximately 30 minutes.

Have a slightly larger pan with sides available. When the rolls are done, place the other pan on top, and FLIP over so all the rolls end up with the sticky side up. (Use caution not to splatter and burn yourself.)

***
Easy Method: Use thawed frozen bread dough instead of making your own.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

adapted from Bon Appetit magazine

*Spiced Pumpkin Bread*

3 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
3 large eggs
1 16-ounce can solid pack pumpkin
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon baking soda
Â½ teaspoon salt
Â½ teaspoon baking powder

Preaheat oven to 350. Butter and flour two 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. Beat sugar and oil in large bowl to blend. Mix in eggs and pumpkin. Sift flour, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, baking soda, salt and baking powder into another large bowl. Stir into pumpkin mixture in 2 additions.

Divide batter equally between prepared pans. Bake until tester inserted into center comes out clean, about 1 hour 10 minutes. Transfer to racks and cool 10 minutes. Using sharp knife, cut around edge of loaves. Turn loaves out onto racks and cool completely. Makes 2 loaves.


entered into the local county fair this year....
got third place with it - American style judging.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

This is my favorite cinnamon roll recipe. It's yeast based and takes 3 risings, but the rolls are super light and fluffy!

CINNAMON ROLLS
(Makes 8 very large rolls or 27 standard rolls)
-----------------------------------------------

1-1/2 cups WATER (120-degrees)
1/2 cup GRANULATED SUGAR
1/2 cup VEGETABLE OIL
1/2 cup POTATOES, mashed (unseasoned and without milk
1 EGG
2 tsp SALT
3 envelopes ACTIVE DRY YEAST
3 TBS NONFAT DRY MILK POWDER
3 cups UNBLEACHED ALL-PURPOSE FLOUR
2-1/2 to 3 cups BREAD FLOUR
1/3 cup BUTTER, softened
3/4 cup BROWN SUGAR
1-1/2 TBS GROUND CINNAMON
--------
FROSTING

1/2 cup BUTTER (1 stick), softened
2 TBS ALL-PURPOSE FLOUR
1 cup CONFECTIONER'S SUGAR
speck SALT
1 tsp VANILLA EXTRACT
------------------------------------------------------------

In a large mixer bowl, place the warm water, sugar, oil,
potatoes, egg, salt, and yeast and mix thoroughly. Add the
milk powder and the all-purpose flour; beat for 3 minutes.
Gradually add the bread flour, and when the dough is
workable, transfer to a lightly floured surface (or use the
dough hook attachment on your electric mixer) and knead for
10 minutes.
Grease a large, deep bowl with either white vegetable
shortening or butter; form the dough into a smooth ball and
place into the bowl. Using your hands, grease the top of the
dough. Cover with a tea towel and allow dough to rise in a
warm place until it has doubled, approximately 1-3/4 hours.
Punch dough down very thoroughly to break up any air
bubbles. Form again into a smooth ball, place in the
regreased bowl, turning it over so the top of the dough is
also greased. Cover, and let rise for 1 hour.
Punch dough down again, then transfer to a lightly floured
surface. Roll out to a rectangle 15x12-inches--it should be
about 1-1/4 inches thick. Spread dough with softened butter.
In a small bowl, mix the brown sugar with the cinnamon.
Sprinkle it over the butter. Tightly roll dough up from the
long side. If the dough has stretched out longer than 16
inches, pat the ends toward the center to make a fat 16-inch
roll. With a serrated knife, cut the roll using a sawing
motion into eight 2-inch rolls. Place slices cut side up,
1-1/2 inches apart, in 2 greased 10-inch square pans that
are at least 2 inches deep. Cover with a tea towel and allow
the dough to rise in a warm place for 1 hour.
For smaller rolls, after the second rise, divide the dough
into thirds. Roll out one third at a time to a 12x8-inch
rectangle. Spread each with about 1-1/2 TBS of the butter
mixture and sprinkle each with about 1/3 cup brown sugar and
1/2 TBS of cinnamon mixed together. Tightly roll each third
up from the SHORT side. Cut into nine 1-inch slices. Place
slices cut side up, 1 inch apart, in 3 greased 8- or 9-inch
pans. Cover and let rise for 1 hour. Use 1-1/2 times the
recipe for frosting the smaller rolls.
Preheat the oven to 325-degrees. Bake the rolls for 10
minutes, then raise the oven temperature to 350-degrees and
bake 5 minutes longer. Remove from oven, and invert pans
onto wax paper-lined wire racks. Allow rolls to cool
completely.


FROSTING
--------
In a mixer bowl, place the softened butter, flour,
confectioner's sugar, salt and vanilla. Beat until blended,
then use to frost the tops of the cooled rolls. Make 1-1/2
times the recipe if you're making the smaller rolls.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

*Flour Tortillas*

2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 TBs lard (you can use shortening)
1/2 to 3/4 cup of warm water

Mix the flour, salt and baking powder together. Mix the lard in until the mixture looks like cornmeal.
Add 1/2 cup of the water, (if more is needed, add 1 TBs at a time).
Add enough water to bring dough into a ball.
Let it rest 15 minutes.

Divide into 12 pieces. Roll each piece into a ball, then roll out into a 7" round.
Fry on hot ungreased skillet or griddle for about 1 to 2 minutes per side, just until the tortilla starts to get light brown.

Store in plastic baggie to keep moist while frying the remaining tortillas.
These are so good hot off the griddle and slathered with butter.  Or use with your favorite recipes.



*Corn Tortillas*

2 cups Masas Harina
1 cup water

Mix with hands until dough can be brought up into a ball. (if more water is needed, add 1 TBs at a time)
Let the dough rest 15 minutes.
Divide into 12 balls, roll out each ball between waxed paper OR use a tortilla press lined with waxed paper on both top and bottom.
Press or roll out to 6" rounds.

Remove the waxed paper from one side of tortilla, lay the tortilla on a hot ungreased griddle (or pan)....carefully lift off the other (top) piece of waxed paper.

Fry on each side about 30 seconds or until they start to dry.
Keep them in a plastic baggie until all are fried. (Or keep covered so they will not dry out)
Makes 12.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

In response to a request. Photo of bread is here.

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the bread I've been making this recipe for years now, it's quite a forgiving recipe.

I'll give you two different recipe sizes, use what works best for you.

*1lb loaf*

3/4 cup warm water
2 tbs. butter/margarine
2 tbs. sugar
1 tsp. salt
2 cups bread flour (I use all purpose flour)
1 tsp. rapid or quick yeast

*1 1/2 lb. loaf*

1 cup warm water
2 1/2 tbs. butter/margarine
2 1/2 tbs. sugar
1 tsp. salt
3 cups bread flour (again, I use all purpose)
1 1/2 tsp. rapid or quick yeast

The ingredients are listed in the way you'd add them to a bread machine, to make by hand I first mix the warm water and yeast. Then add sugar, butter, salt and then the flour and knead until the dough is smooth and "satiny." You may need to adjust the water/flour ratio, depending on air pressure and humidity. If you've made bread, you know what to look for, if you haven't - you want the dough to be soft and workable, but not sticky. Add a tablespoon of flour if too wet, or a tablespoon of water if too dry. And you want to knead it until it is smooth and has a satiny finish. 

Cover and let rise in a warm spot until doubled in size. Punch down, shape and put in greased bread pan. Let rise and bake in 350 oven for 50 minutes. If you take it out of the oven immediately and cover (pans and all) with a clean, thick towel until just warm, the crust comes out soft - and in cast iron pans, also chewy, yummy!

For the bread in the photo, I doubled the 1 1/2 lb. loaf recipe (double everything, but *NOT * the salt!) To be honest it rose a bit too much, I'm still adapting the recipe for these specific pans.

In the past, I have replaced part or all of the white flour with whole wheat flour and added gluten, and this recipe still comes out great! I've added 7 grain mix to the recipe..... added wheat germ..... used oil instead of butter.... and this recipe is *still* great! Very forgiving. The only part it *didn't* like, was the once I forgot to add the yeast when I was still making this in the bread machine. LOL.

You'll need to play with the 2nd rise time to get the size and density you like. Typically, I'll put the bread pans in the oven for the second rise, and set my oven to start in 20 minutes to 1/2 hour depending on how warm it is that day. My oven has an automatic oven setting, so the pans will be in there while the oven warms up, then it will bake the bread for 50 minutes and then start beeping when the 50 minutes are over.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

2 cps flour
1 Tbsp Baking Powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 cp butter
enough water to make a dough

Mix dry ingredients with a wisk. Add butter chopped into small sections or freeze and shred it into the flour mix. Add water to make a soft dough. Lightly need on a floured surface and roll out 1/2 inch thick. Bake at 400ÂºF for 10-15 minutes. I use my cast iron skillet but cookie sheets will work too.

Makes 10 -12 biscuits.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Buttery Biscuits 

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tablespoon Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 2/3 cups whipping cream
2 Tablespoons melted butter

Combine the flour,baking powder, sugar and salt.
Add whipping cream all at once.
Using a fork, stir just till moistened.Turn dough
out onto a lightly floured surface.
Quickly knead by gently folding and pressing
dough 10-12 strokes. Pat or lightly roll dough
out. Cut and place on ungreased cookie sheet.
Brush tops with melted butter. Place about
1 inch apart. Bake at 425 degrees about
12 minutes or until golden. Remove and enjoy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Biscuits

I dont really have a 'recipe' I just make them... 
First: put the iron skillet in the oven, with about 1/4 cup of bacon grease in it, preheat to 400. (keep an eye on it, dont let the grease smoke!)
I use an 8 cup measuring cup. I put in 2 1/2 to 3 cups of flour. (white, whole wheat or a mixture)
throw in about a tsp of salt
2 generous tbl of baking powder
mix well,
cut in 3 generous tbl of lard (or shortening)
after the lard is incorporated well, when you have pea like crumbles,
pour in about 1 1/2 or 2 cups of milk (depends on the flour)
mix well.
This is where I have to choose: Lazy biscuits or not?

Lazy: take the skillet out of the hot oven, drop big globs of dough into the skillet and flip them over (they will be coated with grease) proceed till all dough is gone. I tend to squish them in there if I have more dough than skillet.

Not lazy:
flour counter, pat out biscuit dough, use 1/2 pint canning jar to cut biscuits out. Place each biscuit in the hot skillet of grease, turning to coat the top with the grease, fill the skillet (squish if you have more dough than skillet - or you can freeze the cut biscuits real well)
These biscuits have the best crunchy top EVER!
and if you dont knead the dough, it will be 'fluffy' inside.

Bake in hot oven till golden
:hobbyhors 
Mom taught me this way, so it is the only way I do it.
(if I dont have bacon grease I use whatever grease/oil/butter I have)


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

You can make this in 2 ways. 
Lazy way. 
Buy a can of french bread dough at the store.
Roll it out
Pour a couple of Tablespoons of olive oil over it.
Squeeze a clove or two of garlic and spread over the oil.
Sprinkle with parmesean cheese and Italian seasonings.
Roll up and bake as directed on package.

Or make your own french bread.
2 1/2 cups warm water
2 Tablespoons yeast
1-2 Tablespoons butter
I proof the yeast and put a little sugar in the water to help it along
1 Tablespoon salt
5-6 white flour

Knead 
Let raise until double
Roll out and put ingredients from above on
Place bread on greased cookie sheet and slash diagonally a few times
mix an egg white with a tablespoon of water and smear on bread
Bake 375 for 45 minutes or until done.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My favorite recipe:

In one Pyrex 8 cup measure (in this order and whisked as I go)
1 1/3 cup warm water
3 TBS sugar
2 TBS olive oil
1 TBS molasses (If you use the same TBS measure, the olive oil keeps the molasses from sticking to the measuring spoon)
2 tsp salt
1 tsp lemon juice

In another container:

1 1/2 cups freshly ground whole wheat flour
2 1/2 cups bread flour

I put the liquid in the bread machine (or mixing bowl), then add the flour, then 2 tsp yeast. If I use the bread machine, I use the dough setting and make loaves to rise in the over. 

If I am using a mixer, I hold out 1/2 of flour until its quite stretchy, then add flour until the dough lifts up off the sides into a ball, work it a bit more then set it to rise covered in a greased bowl in a warm area.

This will make 2 loaves, I bake them at 350 for 30 mins. Usually they are rising in the oven and I just turn it on when they have risen enough (about an hour rising time, depending on conditions). You can substitute whole wheat flour for the freshly ground whole wheat and add small quantities of other grains if you want - sometimes I add 7 grain cereal (about 1/4 cup) or Scotch Oats or 1/4 cup of flax meal. Have fun!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

1 pound sausage
1 large onion
2 eggs - beaten
1 1/2 cups cornmeal
1 can cream corn
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup oil
2 cups grated cheese (I like sharp cheddar)
Oven 425
Brown sausage & onion, drain.
Mix all ingredients, pour into hot greased cast iron skillet.
Bake for 30-40 min.
NOTE: if you don't use self rising cornmeal, add 4ts baking powder.

Awesome stuff, have lots of salsa and pinto beans on hand for a great meal!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Recipe: No-Knead Bread 

Adapted from Jim Lahey, Sullivan Street Bakery
Time: About 1Â½ hours plus 14 to 20 hoursâ rising

3 cups all-purpose or bread flour, more for dusting
Â¼ teaspoon instant yeast
1Â¼ teaspoons salt
Cornmeal or wheat bran as needed.

1. In a large bowl combine flour, yeast and salt. Add 1 5/8 cups water, and stir until blended; dough will be shaggy and sticky. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let dough rest at least 12 hours, preferably about 18, at warm room temperature, about 70 degrees. 

2. Dough is ready when its surface is dotted with bubbles. Lightly flour a work surface and place dough on it; sprinkle it with a little more flour and fold it over on itself once or twice. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rest about 15 minutes. 

3. Using just enough flour to keep dough from sticking to work surface or to your fingers, gently and quickly shape dough into a ball. Generously coat a cotton towel (not terry cloth) with flour, wheat bran or cornmeal; put dough seam side down on towel and dust with more flour, bran or cornmeal. Cover with another cotton towel and let rise for about 2 hours. When it is ready, dough will be more than double in size and will not readily spring back when poked with a finger.

4. At least a half-hour before dough is ready, heat oven to 450 degrees. Put a 6- to 8-quart heavy covered pot (cast iron, enamel, Pyrex or ceramic) in oven as it heats. When dough is ready, carefully remove pot from oven. Slide your hand under towel and turn dough over into pot, seam side up; it may look like a mess, but that is O.K. Shake pan once or twice if dough is unevenly distributed; it will straighten out as it bakes. Cover with lid and bake 30 minutes, then remove lid and bake another 15 to 30 minutes, until loaf is beautifully browned. Cool on a rack.

Yield: One 1Â½-pound loaf.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Amish Friendship Bread 

I have frozen it before The starter for future use!




This is more than a recipe - it's a way of thinking. In our hi-tech world almost everything comes prepackaged and designed for instant gratification. So where does a recipe that takes ten days to make fit in? Maybe it's a touch stone to our past - to those days not so very long ago when everything we did took time and where a bread that took 10 days to make was not as extraordinary as it seems today. 

The recipe comes to us from Mrs. Norma Condon of Los Angeles. Amish Friendship Bread is a great bread for the holidays. When you've made your bread, you can give your friends a sample and the starter that made it! Then your friends can make their own and pass it along to their friends. This is why the bread is called "friendship bread". It makes a great homemade birthday and Christmas present. Church groups and hospitals have spread a lot of love and cheer by making Amish Friendship Bread for their members. Many people make it regularly just because it tastes so good! 

Amish Friendship Bread is a genuine starter bread. If you know someone with a starter, you are in luck. For those of you without access to a starter, we've done our research and found a great option. It's a special starter in powder form that can be activated with flour and water; it's safe, very inexpensive and we can send it to you.

Starter for Amish Friendship Bread (G-110) 

The Recipe

Important Note: Don't use metal spoons or equipment. Do not refrigerate. Use only glazed ceramic or plastic bowls or containers. 


Required Main Ingredient 


1 cup live yeast starter (see above)


day 1: 
Do nothing with the starter. 
days 2-5: 
Stir with a wooden spoon. 
day 6: 
Add 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar, and 1 cup milk. Stir with a wooden spoon. 
days 7-9: 
Stir with a wooden spoon. 
Day 10: 
Add 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup milk. Stir. Take out 3 cups and place 1 cup each into three separate plastic containers. Give one cup and a copy of this recipe to three friends. To the balance (a little over one cup) of the batter, add the following ingredients and mix well. 
1 cup oil
1/2 cup milk
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla


In a separate bowl combine the following dry ingredients and mix well:


2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1-1/2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 - (5.1 oz) box instant vanilla pudding
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup nuts


Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients. Mix and pour into two well greased and sugared bread pans. Bake at 325 degrees for 1 hour.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Fried Bread 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well here it is or should I say the recipe I used this weekend.
start with 1 packet of yeast
1 tsp sugar
1/2 cup water
bring water to well warm, mix in sugar then add yeast and mix. Set aside in 2 cup bowl.
take 1 stick butter 
2 cups milk
warm milk and melt butter in milk set aside
next 4 cups of flower and 1 tsb salt in large bowl. about 12 + qts
by this time yeast should be to top of bowl, If not waite another few minets untill yeast bubbles are their. Make well in flower add yeast pour some of the warm milk into yeast bowl to get all the yeast and add milk and butter to flower Mix with spoon should have very wet dough. Mix in 2 more cups of flower 1/2 cup at a time. dough should be on the stickey side. Turn out dough onto flowered work service. butter hands and kneed dough adding flower if needed. Want dough to work without being very sticky. Will still try to stick a little. Kneed for at least 10 minets, better 15. 
Put back in flower bowl and let set untill double, about 2 hours then kneed dough again for a few minets. You want to gat all the air out of the dough. Put back in bowle and let double again. beat back down but not as neassery to get all the air out. Get deep fring pan ready if you want to cook them like dounuts or griddle ready with just a coating of oil ( the way I like them ). Wait about an hout and then pinch off dough ( between a silver dollar and a tennis ball size ) roll out to 1/4 inch thick and fry. You shouldn't haft to wait for the dough to rise. It should just pop up. turn and cook other side untill golden brown. Have honey or powered sugar to put on bread. I like mine with hot butter. I also use as bread, sandwiches or anything else. But best warm of the grill.
Now I have given you the way I make fry bread. Let me know if you make it how good did it turn out for you. The only way I can do any better is to show you how the dough should act and feel like. Hillbillybob


----------



## decolady (Mar 20, 2006)

*The Very Lightest Ciabatta*
_I've been making this recipe for years. It originally came from King Arthur Flour. The bread begins with an overnight sponge, which means the finished loaf has just the barest of sour tangs. As the sponge ferments, it creates certain acids that not only give the bread flavor, but affect the gluten, making the bread chewier. The use of a sponge will also increase the loaf's shelf life.

Carol Field, in her book The Italian Baker, says that this dough is one that can't be kneaded by hand; it's too sticky. Keep this in mind when you're preparing the dough. During the winter you'll need to use the greater amount of water in the range indicated below. In the dog days of August, when your flour's been in a humid kitchen all summer, you'll use the lesser amount. Your goal is a dough that is very sticky, but holds its shape; when you scoop it out onto your work surface, it will settle into a flattened mound that is best approached with oiled hands and a bench knife or bowl scraper._


_Sponge_
1 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 cup water
1/4 teaspoon instant yeast

_Dough_
sponge (from above)
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon nonfat dry milk
1/4 to 1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil

Mix the sponge ingredients, in a small bowl or in the pan of your bread machine, until well combined (program the machine for Dough, then cancel it once the ingredients are mixed, after a couple of minutes). Let the sponge rest overnight, covered, or for up to 15 hours.

_Mixer Method:_ Place all of the dough ingredients into the bowl of your mixer, and beat it at medium speed, using the flat beater, for 5 to 8 minutes. The dough will never completely clear the sides of the bowl, though it'll begin to acquire some shape. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, and allow the dough to rise for 1 to 1 1/2 hours; it will get very puffy.

_Bread Machine Method:_ Place all of the ingredients into the pan of your bread machine, program the machine for Manual or Dough, and press Start. Examine the dough about 10 minutes before the end of the second kneading cycle; it should be very tacky, but should be holding its shape somewhat. Adjust the dough's consistency with additional flour or water, as necessary. Allow the machine to complete its cycle.

Transfer the dough to a well-oiled work surface. Lightly grease a large cookie sheet, and your hands. Using a bench knife or your fingers, divide the dough in half. Handling the dough gently, stretch it into a log about 10-inches long, and place it on the baking sheet. Flatten the log with your fingers till it's about 10-inches long and 4 to 5-inches wide. Repeat with the remaining piece of dough. Lightly cover the dough with heavily oiled plastic wrap, and allow it to rise for 1 hour; it'll become quite puffy. Oil your fingers, and gently poke deep holes all over the dough. Re-oil the plastic wrap, re-cover the dough, and allow it to rise for an additional hour.

Dust the dough very lightly with flour. Bake it in a preheated 425Â°F oven, throwing four or five ice cubes on the floor of the oven as you put the bread in. Allow the ciabatta to bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until it's golden brown. Turn off the oven, remove the ciabatta from the baking sheet, and return the loaf to the oven, propping the oven door open a couple of inches with a folded-over potholder. Allow the ciabatta to cool completely in the oven; this will give it a very crisp crust.
_
Nutrition information per serving_ (1 slice, 1/4 of loaf, 98g): 187 cal, 3.5g fat, 5g protein, 33g complex carbohydrates, 1 g sugar, 1 dietary fiber, 406mg sodium, 78mg potassium, 5RE vitamin A, 2mg iron, 91mg calcium, 53mg phosphorus.


Notes: 
1. To avoid the whole oiled plastic wrap thing, you can a large roaster inverted over the bread while it is rising.
2. If you are nervous about putting the ice cubes in the oven, spray the dough with water as it goes into the oven and then 3 more times during the first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

first you need your Hickory nut broth found here http://www.wwmag.net/hickory.htm
In brief, 1 cup crushed nuts(meat and shell) boiled in water for 15 minutes.

Substitute water with the broth in your favorite bread recipe... the yeast loves it and it gives the bread an interesting but hard to describe flavor!

mine at the moment is a simple wholewheat.

1 1/4 cup Hickory broth
3/4 tsp salt
3 1/2 cups flour
2 tsp yeast
1 tbs cane sugar(optional)


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Dilly Casserole Bread 

2 1/4 to 2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, divided
2 TBSP sugar
1 TBSP dried minced onion
1 Teaspoon dill seed
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 package active dry yeast
1/4 cup water
1 TBSP butter or margerine
1 cup creamed Cottage Cheese
1 egg

Butter
Salt

Combine 1 cup flour, sugar, onion, dill seed, salt,
baking soda and yeast in a large bowl of electric
mixer. Blend well. Heat water, butter, and cottage
cheese in small saucepan until very warm (120 degrees).
Add warm liquid to flour mixture; blend at low speed
while adding the egg.Blend until moistened; beat three
minutes at medium speed. Stir in remaining 1 1/4 to
1 1/2 cups flour to form a stiff batter. Cover loosely with
plastic wrap and cloth towel. Let rise in warm place until 
light and doubled in size, about an hour. Grease 1 1/2 quart
casserole. Stir down the dough, turn into the dish, cover, and
let rise till doubled...about 45 minutes or so. Preheat the
oven to 350 degrees. Uncover the dough, bake 30-40
minutes, until it is deep golden brown on top, and the
loaf sounds hollow when you tap it lightly. Remove from
the dish, cool on a wire rack. Brush warm loaf with 
melted butter and sprinkle some salt on the top.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Oatmeal Bread
Makes 2 loves

4 Â½ cups all-purpose flour â divided
1 package active dry yeast
1 1/3 cups water
1/3 cup honey
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups old-fashioned rolled oats

In a large bowl, mix 2 cups of the flour and the yeast. In a saucepan over medium heat, cook and stir the water, honey, butter, and salt, until the butter is almost melted (no more than 120 degrees). Add liquid to flour and yeast mixture. With a wooden spoon, beat until smooth. Stir in the oatmeal and add the remaining flour Â½ cup at a time. Add only the amount of flour you need. The dough should pull away from the sides of the bowl, but still be a little bit sticky. Knead on a floured surface for about 6 â 8 minutes, until the dough is smooth. 

Grease a bowl with shortening or oil and roll the dough in it to coat. Cover the bowl with a towel or plastic wrap and let rise in a warm, draft-free place about 1 hour, or until it doubles in size. 

Punch down the dough and let rest for 10 minutes. Divide the dough in half and shape into loaves. Place in greased pans and coat the top of the loaf with oil or shortening. Cover and let rise for about 1 hour or until doubled in size. 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees and bake 35 to 40 minutes. The top will be golden brown and the loaf will sound hollow when you tap the bottom. 

Cool on a rack.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

found these while searching for recipes on the cooking board, they are not mine but I didnt want them to be lost and wanted to post them before the boards where cleaned

I've posted this one before...it is my favorite. Don't find it dry at all. It comes from the Urban Homemaker site. http://articles.urbanhomemaker.com/...dex_v2&id=83&c=

Hand Method: (yields 2 loaves)

1/3 C honey
1/3 C oil
2 1/2 C Warm Water
1 1/2 TB Saf Instant Yeast
2 1/2 tsp Real Salt
6-7 C Fresh whole wheat flour
1 1/2 TB Dough Enhancer

Large Mixer Method: (yields 5-6 loaves)

2/3 C honey
2/3 C oil
6 C warm water
3 TB Saf Instant Yeast
1 1/2 - 2 TB Real Salt
16-20 C fresh whole wheat flour
3 TB Dough Enhancer



Zojirushi Bakery Supreme (Auto Baker Method)

2 TB honey
2 TB oil
1 1/2 C water (90 - 100F)
1 1/2 tsp Real Salt
3 1/2 C fresh whole wheat flour
2 tsp Dough Enhancer
3 TB Vital Gluten
1 1/2 tsp Saf Instant Yeast

Combine the warm water, yeast, and 2 Cups of fresh whole wheat flour in a large mixing bowl. Allow to sponge for 15 minutes. Add the honey, oil, dough enhancer, salt and 4-5 C (12-16 C if using the Mix N Blend or (Bosch) additional flour until the dough begins to clean the sides of the mixing bowl. Do not allow the dough to get too stiff (too dry). Dough should be smooth and elastic. It is a common mistake for the beginning bakers to add too much flour.

Knead the bread by hand 7-10 minutes or until it is very smooth, elastic, and small bubbles or blisters appear beneath the surface of the dough. Six to ten minutes of kneading by electric mixer (Use speed 1 on the Bosch Universal, and use speed 4 on the Mix n Blend - or use the Auto-Knead function) should be sufficient to develop the gluten if you are using fresh flour. If you are kneading by hand, be sure to add the minimum amount of flour to keep the dough soft and pliable by using a tsp of oil on your hands and kneading surface.

Form the dough into 2 loaves if using the hand method or 5-6 loaves if using the Mix N Blend or Bosch Universal, method. Place the dough into greased loaf pans. Allow to rise in a slightly warmed oven or other warm place until doubled in size (about 30-60 minutes).

Bake loaves for 25-30 minutes in a 350 degree oven. Bread is cooked through when it sounds hollow when tapped on the bottom, and when the top and sides are a golden brown color.
__________________
~Teresa~


If you tell the truth you don't have to remember anything. ~ Mark Twain ~

No act of kindness, no matter how small, is ever wasted. ~Aesop~


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

yield 3 ovals or 2 rounds...
Sponge....
1 1/2 T active dry yeast. [ 1 1/2 packages ]
1T sugar
1 cup warm water[105 to 115 degrees]
1 cup warm milk. [ 105 to 115]
2 cups unbleached all purpose flour

Dough...
1 T salt
3 T unsalted butter, melted and cooled
3 1/2 to 4 cups Unbleached all purpose flour
sponge above

1. To make the sponge: In a large bowl whisk together the yeast, sugar,water, milk and flour.
Beat hard until smooth and creamy. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let the sponge rise at room temp until bubbly and double in bulk. about 1 hour.

2. To make the dough:Add the butter, salt, and i cup of the flour to the songe. Beat with a whisk for 1 minute. With a wooden spoon, add the remaining flour 1/2 cup ata time to form a soft dough that clears the sides of the bowl.
3. Turn the dough out on a lightly flored survace and knead for about 3 minutes to form a smooth, springy dough. Adding flour 1 T at a time to prvent sticking. The Dough should be firm enough to hold its own shape. Place in a greased deep container and let rise at room temp until doubled to tripled in size. About 2 hrs.
4. Turn the dough unto work surface and divide into 3 equal potions. Form each into an ovel taper the ends and pinch. Place seam side down on a greased or parchment lined cookie sheet. Cover loosly with plastic wrap and let rise again until double or about 1 hr. tweny min. before baking, preheat the oven to 425. With a serrated knife make 3 parellel slices across the top. Pinch ends again to redifine. Brush the dough with a egg glaze and sprinkle with sesame seeds if desired. Bake for 10 min. then turn down heat to 375 and bake another 25 to 30 min or until brown and crusty. 
5. Egg glaze.
1 egg beaten and 1 T of water. Mix well.....
I baked the loaves in the pic. in black cast iron skillets. Liked it better on the cookie sheet....FYI.... good bread.....


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Sourddough Wheat Bread

3/4 C. water 3/4 C. milk 1 pkg. active dry yeat 1 C. Sourdough starter 2 1/2 C. whole wheat flour 2 Tbsp. molasses 1 1/2 tsp. salt 1 Tbsp. butter 1/2 tsp baking soda 3 C. and 1-2 Tbsp. all purpose flour

Boil water & combine with the milk. When luikewarm, add yeast & dissolve thoroughly. Add 1 C. starter & 2 C. whole wheat flour. (I have a kitchen Aid Mixer with a dough hook). Mix on speed 1 for 1 minute. Cover and let rise for 90 minutes. Mixture will be bubbly & will have doubled in size. Add molasses, salt, butter, baking soda, 3 C all purpose flour, I use 1 cup high glueten flour and 2 C. unbleached flour and 1/2 C. Whole wheat flour. Mix on speed 1 for 1/2 minute; turn to Speed 4 for 1/2 minute, gradually adding 1-2 Tbsp flour; then reduce to Speed 3 to knead dough for 1 1/2 minutes. Place dough on floured board & allow to rest for 10 minutes. Shape into 2 round loaves & place in greased 9 inch cake pans. Allow to rise 45 minutes. Slash top of each loaf with a sharp knive. Bake at 350 and check at 30 minutes. My oven is fast. Recipe says 375 for 45-50 minutes. Yummmmmm!

Sourdough Cornmeal bread

1 pkg. active dry yeast 1 C. warm water 2/3C Sourdough starter 2 Tbsp. salad oil 2 Tbsp. molasses 1 tsp. salt 1 C. cornmeal 2 3/4 white all purpose flour I add gluten flour along with the white all purpose.

In large mixer bowl dissolve yeast in warm water. Add starter, oil, molasses, salt, cornmeal & 1 C. flour. Thoroughly mix ingredients for 1/2 minute on Speed l. Stop mixer; add 1 3/4 C. flour. Mix for 1/2 minute on Speed 4, then knead dough on Speed 3 for 1 1/2 minutes. Place dough into a greased bowl & let ries 90 minutes. Punch dough down, form into a ball & let rise on a floured board for 10 minutes. Form into 2 small round loaves & place in greased 9 inch cake pans dusted with cornmeal. Cover & let rise 90 minutes. Bake at 375 for 50 minutes. This is a nice moist bread.

Sourdough English Muffins

1 pkg. active dry yeast 1/4 C. warm water 1 C. warm milk 1/2 C sourdough starter 1 Tbsp. sugar 3/4 tsp. salt 3 1/4 C. all purpose flour Cornmeal

Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixer bowl. Add milk. , starter, sugar, salt & 1 C. Flour. Combine ingredients on Speed 1 about 1/2 minute. Add remaining flour by mixing dough thoroughly for 1/2 minute on Speed 4. Reduce to Speed 3, knead dough 1 1/2 minutes longer. Place dough in greased bowl & let rise 90 minutes. Punch dough and turn onto cornmeal dusted board. Roll out dough to 1/2 thickness. With a 3 inch floured cookie cutter, cut dough and place rounds cornmeal side up 1 inch apart on an ungreased cornmeal dusted tray. Let rise 45 minutes. Bake on an ungreased griddle (I use my electric skillet) at 340 setting until golden brown on each side about 10 minutes per side. Cool on a rack. Split with a fork & serve with butter or jam.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

I usually make white or wheat yeast bread, and Amish Friendship bread. This one is a basic Egg Bread recipe. Here goes: 

Egg Bread 
6 3/4 to 7 1/4 cups all purpose flour 
2 packages active dry yeast 
2 cups milk 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/4 cup butter or margarine 
2 teaspoons salt 
3 eggs 

In a large mixing bowl, combine 3 cups of flour and the yeast. In saucepan, heat milk, sugar, butter, and salt just toll warm(115 to 200) and butter is almost melted.; stir mixture constantly. Add to flour mixture, then add eggs. Beat at low speed of electric mixture scraping bowl, then three minutes at high speed. Stir in as much of the remaining flour as you can with a spoon. Turn out onto lightly floured surface. Knead in enough remaining flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic. Place in lightly greased bowl, turn once to grease surface. Cover; let rise in warm place till double, about 1 1/4 hours. 
Punch down; divide dough in half. Cover, let rest for ten minutes. Shape into two loaves. Cover; let rise till nearly double. Bake at 375 for 35 to 40 minutes or until done. You can cover with foil the last 15 minutes to avoid over browing . 

To make Cinnamon Swirl bread, prepare the dough as stated, but instead of shaping into loaves, roll each half into a rectangle. Brush entire surface with water, then combine 1/2 cup sugar and 2 teaspoons of cinnamon and sprinkle half on to each of the two rectangles. Roll up jelly roll style. Drizzle with Confectioners Icing. 

To make Raisin bread, add two cups of plumped raisins to the Egg bread dough as you are stirring in the remainder of the flour with a spoon. Drizzle with Confectioners Icing. 

To make Herbed Bread, combine 2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes; 1 tablespoon dried tarragon, crushed; and 1 teaspoon celery seed with the first 3 cups of flour and yeast for the Egg bread dough. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

heather said:


> Sourdough English Muffins
> 
> 1 pkg. active dry yeast 1/4 C. warm water 1 C. warm milk 1/2 C sourdough starter 1 Tbsp. sugar 3/4 tsp. salt 3 1/4 C. all purpose flour Cornmeal
> 
> Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixer bowl. Add milk. , starter, sugar, salt & 1 C. Flour. Combine ingredients on Speed 1 about 1/2 minute. Add remaining flour by mixing dough thoroughly for 1/2 minute on Speed 4. Reduce to Speed 3, knead dough 1 1/2 minutes longer. Place dough in greased bowl & let rise 90 minutes. Punch dough and turn onto cornmeal dusted board. Roll out dough to 1/2 thickness. With a 3 inch floured cookie cutter, cut dough and place rounds cornmeal side up 1 inch apart on an ungreased cornmeal dusted tray. Let rise 45 minutes. Bake on an ungreased griddle (I use my electric skillet) at 340 setting until golden brown on each side about 10 minutes per side. Cool on a rack. Split with a fork & serve with butter or jam.


I finally got around to making these today & wanted to share the photos. They are yuuuuuuummmmmy!

Here they are cut out with a glass & rising









Here they are after being in the oven for about 2 minutes









Here's one out of the oven looking very much like a store bought muffin









Here it is cut open - maybe not as many nooks & crannies as Thomas'
but pretty nice just the same


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I love rye bread but could never get the taste I liked. This recipe comes very close. If you like rye, give it a try.

I think the secret is the starter: l cup warm potato water or I use some instant tater flakes in l cup water, l cup rye, 1 tablespoon yeast, l tablespoon carraway (I love carraway). Stir to blend and cover with plastic wrap and let sit for at least 3 days.

Dough for the bread:
Let sit for 10 min. the following: 2 cups warm water, l T sugar, 1 T yeast and the above starter.

Combine above with 2 cups rye flour, 2 T Kosher salt (seems like alot but helps give a sour rye taste), 2 T carraway, 4 3/4 cups bread flour. Mix and knead 6 min or longer with mixer. Cover and rise 'til doubled about 2 hrs. Shape into to round or oval loaves and put on a pan sprinkled with cornmeal. Cover with sprayed wax paper and let rise about 40 min. Make 3 slashes on top and bake in pre-headed oven( with a pre-heated pan of water on bottom shelf) at 375 for 40 min. 
This bread stays moist, can slice it very thinly and toasts great.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I learned about these from my husband, whose Norse family makes them the day after Thanksgiving to roll the leftovers up in. My dear sweet departed grandmother in law made these with riced potatoes, but it tastes just as good this way, is faster, and easier. You can also use leftover mashed potatoes.

3 cups instant mashed potatoes
1 teaspoon salt (adjust salt to taste, will vary depending how salty your instant potatoes are)
1/4 cup butter (again, adjust based on how buttery your potatoes already are, but they should be fairly buttery, or it will be too dry)
1 cup milk
1 cup flour

Melt butter and salt in 1 cup HOT water. Pour mixture over instant potatoes and stir . Add 1 cup milk and 1 cup flour; stir together, then cool in refrigerator. Roll into balls, then roll out thin. I find that a little smaller than a tennis ball, makes a perfect size lefse. Cook in hot griddle until brown on both sides.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

English Muffin Bread

This is the recipe as I have it written, then I will tell you what I have done to change it.

2 cps milk 1/2 cp water
5-6 cps flour 2 pkgs yeast
1 T. sugar or honey
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
cornmeal for pans

Mix 4 cps flour, yeast, salt and baking soda. Add warmed liquids. Slowly add remaining flour. Knead 3-5 mins.-dough will be sticky.
Spread in two loaf pans that have been greased and dusted with cornmeal. Cover, let rise 45 mins.
Bake at 400 degrees for 25 mins. Remove from pans immediately.

OK-I would probably use whole wheat flour or a mix of white and wheat. When I used to make this weekly I would stir cinnamon and sugar and raisins in one. Sometimes some chopped sauteed onions in another. Anyway you would play with your regular bread recipe-you can do with this one.
My recipe that I just found was typed up by one of my kids and says 2/4 tsp baking soda--not sure what she was thinking at the time-so I'm not positive if it's supposed to be 1/2 or what--but I would go with that-I don't think that 1 tsp would be too much either. I think it's just an attempt to get some of those English muffin wholes in there.
I don't use yeast packets either-I substitute about 1 Tablespoon for each packet. I also use powdered milk in most of my baking-so I would just add the powder in with the dry ingredients rather that reconstituting it, and just use warm water or potato water or whatever you like.
As I mentioned I have saved up some of the smaller (1lb.?) coffee cans and I spray them real good and dust with the cornmeal. Just looks more like an English Muffin when you toast it up.
I haven't made this in ages, but now that the recipe is out, I think that's what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Honey Pan Rolls

For dough:
1 cup warm milk (70 to 80 degrees F)
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1/2 cup veggie oil
2 tablespoons honey
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3 1/2 cups bread flour
2 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast

For glaze:
1/3 cup sugar
2 tablespoons melted butter
1 tablespoon honey
1 egg white

Place the first 8 ingredients in a bread machine in the order recommended by the machine's manufacturer. Select dough setting and start. Check dough after 5 minutes to make sure it is mixing properly - may need to add 1 or 2 tablespoons of water or a little flour.

When the dough cycle is complete, turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and cover. Let rest for 15 minutes. Meanwhile, grease two 9 inch square baking pans.
Divide dough to 24 pieces. Shape each piece into a ball. Put 12 balls into each of the greased pans. 
Cover and let rise in a warm, draft-free place until doubled - about 30 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Prepare glaze: combine sugar, butter, honey and egg white. Mix well. Drizzle over dough when it finishes rising. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown on top.
You can brush with additional honey if you desire.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Made these onion rolls tonight. Turned out great!!

DOUGH 
1 1/4 cups water 300 mL 

1 egg, beaten 1 

2 tbsp butter 30 mL 

4 cups ROBIN HOOD Best For Bread Homestyle White Flour 1 L 

2 tbsp sugar 30 mL 

1 1/4 tsp salt 6 mL 

1 1/4 tsp bread machine yeast 6 mL 
FILLING 
1 cup onions, chopped 250 mL 

1 tbsp CRISCOÂ® Vegetable Oil 15 mL 







Preparation


DOUGH

ADD dough ingredients to machine according to manufacturerâs directions. 

SELECT Dough Cycle. 

FILLING

SAUTÃ onions in oil until golden. Remove from heat; let cool. When dough cycle is complete, remove dough to floured surface. Cover and let rest 5 minutes. 

RESERVE 2 tbsp (30 mL) of onions for topping. Knead remaining onions into dough, adding more flour if dough becomes sticky. 

DIVIDE dough into 12 pieces. Shape into balls. Place on greased baking sheet. Sprinkle with reserved onion mixture. Cover with tea towel. 

LET RISE in warm place (75Â°-85Â°F / 24Â°-29Â°C) until doubled (30-45 minutes). 

BAKE at 375Â°F (190Â°C) on lower oven rack for 15-20 minutes. Cool on wire racks.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

For those of you feeding spent grain to your livestock, save a little for this wonderful bread! It is chewy, hearty, and has outstanding flavor. This recipe is designed specifically for bread machines. Courtesy Martin Carman of the Maltose Falcons.

Ingredients
Yield: 1 2lbs Loaf
1 cup 1 egg & water (to make a cup)
2 Tbsp Vegetable Oil
3 Tbsp	Sugar
2 tsp	Salt
3 cups	Bread Flour
1 cup	Spent Grain
2 Tbsp	Vital Wheat Gluten
1 Tbsp	Yeast
Method

Add ingredients to the bread machine in the order suggested by the manufacturer of your bread machine.

Use the regular bread cycle.

After the first 5 minutes of kneading, check to see that there is a proper balance of flour to water.

If there is still dough sticking to the bottom of the pan, add a little more flour.

If the flour has not been incorporated into the dough, add a little water.

This variability is caused by the inconsistency of the quantity of wort remaining in the grain.


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

I found this recipe for wheat bread and altered it a bit for my family,
this was the first bread I baked and The family loves it!
i wanted to share it with everyone


Original 
Simple whole wheat bread

Ingrediants
3 cups warm water
2 Tbl (or pkgs) of active dry yeast
1/3rd cup of honey

5 cups of bread flour
3 tbl melted butter (unsalted)
1 TBL of salt (if using salted butter I reduce to 1 tsp)
1/3rd cup of honey
2 cups of whole wheat flour

Directions
In a large bowl, mix warm water, yeaste and 1/3rd cup of honey. add 5 cups white bread flour, 
stir to combine
Let sit for 30 minutes, or until big and bubbly

Mix in 3 tbl melted butter, 1/3rd cup of honey and salt.
stir in 2 cups of whole wheat flour. flour a flat surface and knead dough with whole wheat flour until not really sticky
Place in greased bowl, turning once to coat the surface of the dough
cover with a dishtowel.
Let rise in a warm place until doubled

Punch down and divide into 3 loaves, placed in greased 9X5 inch loaf pans and allow to rise until dough tops the pans 

bake at 350 degrees f for 25 to 30 minutes; do not overbake. Lightly brush the tops ith melted butter when done, to prevent crust from getting hard.

cool completely

********************

Mixed grain
Ingrediants
3 cups warm water
2 Tbl (or pkgs) of active dry yeast
1/4rd cup of honey

4 cups of bread flour
3 tbl melted butter (unsalted)
1 TBL of salt (if using salted butter I reduce to 1 tsp)
1/4rd cup of honey
2 cups of whole wheat flour
1/2 cup of rolled oats
1/4 cup flax seed (ground)
1/4th cup of rye flour
1 egg

Directions
In a large bowl, mix warm water, yeaste and 1/3rd cup of honey. add 4 cups white bread flour, and 1 cup of Wheat flour
stir to combine
Let sit for 30 minutes, or until big and bubbly

Mix in 3 tbl melted butter, 1/3rd cup of honey and salt.
stir in 1 cups of whole wheat flour, the oats, flax seed and Rye flour
Add 1 egg
Mix

flour a flat surface and knead dough with whole wheat flour until not really sticky
Place in greased bowl, turning once to coat the surface of the dough
cover with a dishtowel.
Let rise in a warm place until doubled

Punch down and divide into 3 loaves, placed in greased 9X5 inch loaf pans and allow to rise until dough tops the pans 

bake at 350 degrees f for 25 to 30 minutes; do not overbake. Lightly brush the tops ith melted butter when done, to prevent crust from getting hard.

cool completely


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Breadmaker Sourdough Bread (1 1/2 lb. loaf)
2/3 cup water 80F
1 cup sourdough starter
1 Tbls butter or margarine
2 3/4 cups bread flour
1 Tbl sugar
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp active dry yeast

Add liquid ingredients, then all dry ingredients except yeast. Tap pan to settle dry ingredients, then level. Make a well in the center of dry ingredients and add yeast. Program for bread select, crust color and loaf size.

SPECIAL NOTE: The amount of starter used in these recipes will produce a mild tasting sourdough bread. If you would like a stronger sourdough taste, reduce the amount of water by 1 tablespoon and increase the amount of starter by 2 tablespoons for the 1 1/2 lb. loaf and 4 tablespoons for the 2 lb. loaf.


Breadmaker Sourdough Wheat Bread (1 1/2 lb. loaf) (this one is my family's favorite!)
1/2 cup + 2 Tbls water 80F
1 cup sourdough starter
1 Tbls butter or margarine
1 Tbls honey
1 Tbls molasses
1 1/2 cups bread flour
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp active dry yeast

Same directions as above


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

ok-
now I haven't personally tried it, but I know people who have and they love it. and all the books by these two authors are highly recommended.

KathyJ



Cookbook Source: Flatbreads & Flavors - A Baker's Atlas by Jeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid.

Pita
Khubz, Baladi - Eastern Mediterranean

Pita, commonly referred to in Arabic as khubz ("bread") is the most widely
available bread throughout the Eastern Mediterranean. Unfortunately, in
these days of mass production even the khubz that makes its way to
restaurant tables is often the same ubiquitous too-quick-to-go-stale white
pita served in restaurants in North America. This is not true in Egypt,
however, where the local pita--called baladi--is made from 100 percent whole
wheat flour and freshly baked several times a day in neighborhood bakeries.
To a visitor, bread can seem unbelievably cheap, because it is subsidized by
the government. The quality of the baladi, as well as its price, is strictly
controlled by the governmnet; bread is an important political issue, just as
it is in many other places all around the world.

As for homemade pita, cast away any thought of those white cardboard-like
supermarket breads. Fresh homemade whole wheat pitas, or those made with
half white, half whole wheat, are quick and delicious. They are most easily
made on quarry tiles or baking sheets in the oven, but they can also be
baked on a griddle or in a cast-iron skillet on the stove.

2 teaspoons dry yeast

2-1/2 cups lukewarm water

5 to 6 cups hard whole wheat flour, or 3 cups each hard whole wheat flour
and hard unbleached white flour, or unbleached all-purpose flour

1 tablespoon salt

1 tablespoon olive oil

You will need a large bread bowl, unglazed quarry tiles (see page 20)to fit
on a rack in your oven or several baking sheets, or a cast-iron or other
heavy griddle or skillet at least 9 inches in diameter, and a rolling pin.

In a large bread bowl, sprinkle the yeast over the warm water. Stir to
dissolve. Stir in 3 cups flour, a cup at a time, and then stir 100 times,
about 1 minute, in the same direction to activate the gluten. Let this
sponge rest for at least 10 minutes, or as long as 2 hours.

Sprinkle the salt over the sponge and stir in the olive oil. Mix well. Add
more flour, a cup at a time, until the dough is too stiff to stir. Turn it
out onto a lightly floured surface and knead for 8 to 10 minutes, until
smooth and elastic. Rinse out the bowl, dry, and lightly oil. Return the
dough to the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until at least
doubled in size, approximately 1-1/2 hours. (The dough can be made ahead to
this point and stored, covered, in the refrigerator for up to 7 days.

To save the dough in the refrigerator for baking later, gently punch it
down. Wrap it in a plastic bag that is at least three times as large as the
dough, and secure it just at the opening of the bag; this will give the
dough room to expand while it is in the refrigerator. Then, from day to day,
simply cut off the amount of dough you need and keep the rest in the
refrigerator. After a few days, the dough will smell increasingly fermented,
but the fermentation actually improves the taste of the bread, especially if
baked on quarry tiles. The dough should always be brought to room
temperature before baking.)

If baking the breads: Place unglazed quarry tiles, or two small baking
sheets, on the bottom rack of your oven, leaving a 1-inch gap all around
between the tiles or sheets and the oven walls to allow heat to circulate.
Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Gently punch down the dough. Divide the dough in half, then set half aside,
covered, while you work with the rest. Divide the other half into 8 equal
pieces and flatten each piece with lightly floured hands. Roll out each
piece to a circle 8 to 9 inches in diameter and less than 1/4 inch thick.
Keep the rolled-out breads covered until ready to bake, but do not stack.

Place 2 breads, or more if your oven is large enough, on the quarry tiles or
baking sheets, and bake for 2 to 3 minutes, or until each bread has gone
into a full "balloon". If there are seams or dry bits of dough, or for a
variety of other reasons--e.g., your quarry tiles are not sufficiently
preheated--the breads may not balloon properly. But don't worry, they will
still taste great. The more you bake pitas, the more you will become
familiar with all the little tricks and possible pitfalls, and your breads
will more consistently balloon. Wrap the baked breads together in a large
kitchen towel to keep them warm and soft while you bake the remaining
rolled-out breads. Then repeat with the rest of the dough.

To cook the pitas on top of the stove: Preheat a 9-inch or larger griddle or
cast-iron skillet over medium-high heat. When hot, lightly grease the
surface of the griddle with a little oil.

Meanwhile, gently punch down the dough and divide it in half. Cover one half
and divide the other half into 8 pieces. Flatten each piece with
well-floured hands, then roll out one at a time into circles less than 1/4
inch thick and 8 to 9 inches in diameter.

Gently put one bread onto the griddle. Cook for 15 to 20 seconds, then
gently turn over. Cook for about 1 minute, until big bubbles begin to
appear. Turn the bread again to the first side, and cook until the bread
balloons fully. To help the process along, you can press gently with a towel
on those areas where bubbles have already formed, tryng to push the air
bubble into areas that are still flat. (This is a technique that will
quickly improve with practice.) The breads should take no more than 3
minutes to cook, and, likewise, they shouldn't cook so fast that they begin
to burn; adjust the heat until you find a workable temperature. Wrap the
cooked breads in a large kitchen towel to keep them warm and soft while you
cook and roll out the rest of the dough in the same way. There is no need to
oil the griddle between each bread, but after 4 or 5 breads, you might want
to lightly oil the surface again.

Alternatives: You can, of course, make smaller breads by dividing the dough
into smaller pieces. The rolling out and cooking method and times remain the
same. Children particularly love smaller pocket breads.

Makes approximately 16 pocket breads, 8 to 9 inches in diameter.

Serve with any Central Asian or western Asian meal. Always have stacks of
fresh pita on the mezze table, whole or cut in wedges, and
wrapped to keep soft and warm. Use to make Toasted Pita.


----------



## stack (Jan 21, 2008)

Last year, someone recomended this sourdough to me. I finally got around to ordering it. You can send a self addressed stamped envelope or send a donation. I just sent 7 bucks so I wouldn't have to mess with anything. I haven't used it yet, but "Oregon Trail Sourdough" sounded cool. 

From the flier:
"Carl Griffith's legacy of distributing sourdough starts is being continued by the 1847 Oregon Trail Sourdough Preservation Society"..........

Here is the site: http://home.att.net/~carlsfriends/

It comes with instructions and some recipes.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I found this recipe off of Recipezaar.com
Made a great pizza dough. I changed it just a teeny bit. I added 1/2 the recipe flour to my starter and let it sit on the kitchen counter for most of the day to get nice and bubbly. 

Ingredients
1 1/2 cups sourdough starter 
4-5 tablespoons olive oil 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups flour (plus a little more or less to adjust consistency) 
Directions
1. Preheat oven to 500Â°F. 
2. Mix starter, 1 tbsp olive oil, salt, and flour together in a mixing bowl until it blends and forms a ball (add more or less flour to adjust consistency; if you get it too dry just add a little more starter). 
3. Allow dough to rest for about 30 minutes (don't look for it to rise, just to get the dough where it is easier to roll). 
4. Roll out mixture on parchment paper or a lightly floured surface until it fits the size of your pan, turning the dough as you roll (if you want a more even circle). 
5. Par-bake the crust on a pizza stone or pizza sheet for about 7 minutes, then remove from oven. 
6. Before topping your pizza with any sauce, cheese, or toppings, brush the top of the crust all over with remaining olive oil (as needed), using a pastry brush (this helps keep soggy moisture out of the crust as it bakes). 
7. Top as desired and cook until browned and cheese is melted. 
8. If you use certain vegetables as a topping (onions are the first thing that comes to mind) you might want to cook those about halfway before topping the pizza with them (or they will be too crunchy).


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

*Klapton's Super-Multigrain Bread*

This recipe uses the "sponge" method. What that means is that you start with water, sugar, yeast, and _some_ of your flour. You mix that and let it soak for 45 minutes to overnight if you like. The sponge will resemble a cowpie with bubbles in it when it's done.

I grind all my own grain, and the main grain used is Hard Red Wheat. Hard White Wheat works just fine too. I also at 19 other grains, seeds, and beans to give the bread a wide variety of nutrients, fiber, and extra protien.

For the tinier seeds, you can use a "seed grinder" or a coffee grinder. Or you can just leave them whole if you like chewy-grainy bits in your bread. The other grains, beans, and seeds are ground in a grain mill along with the wheat.

If you don't have, or aren't interested in using ALL these crazy things, but want to do a variation of this, just use a ratio of about 2 or 3 parts of other stuff to 5 parts hard wheat. I also add a bit of vital wheat gluten to help offset all the non-gluten stuff in here. (Gluten is the protien that makes the bubbles in the bread. Too little of it, and your bread will be a brick.) When I run out of gluten, I'm going to try this recipe without it, and see how it goes.

The grain mix I list below ended up being about double what I actually needed for the recipe. No biggie. The grain mix will keep just fine in a covered bowl at room temperature until the next batch. I also usually have a few of these seeds sprouted at any given time. For whichever ones I have sprouted, I puree them in a food processor with the chia seed gel (see below) as the liquid.

I use a Kitchen-Aid stand mixer with a dough hook, and just knead a bit at the end. You can also do recipes like this using a bread machine to do the kneading, but take it out before it does the rising. You want to watch the doubling yourself to get it right. If you are hard-core, old-school and want to do it by hand, you probably don't need me to tell you how to bake bread -- knock yourself out, lol.

*IMPORTANT:* If you are not doing chia seed gel, which accounts for another cup of water (3 total), then adjust the sponge recipe by using 3 cups of water, and 3 cups of flour. Then use one fewer cups of flour for the latter part of the recipe.

*Ingredients:*

Sponge:

2 cups warm water (3 cups if not doing chia gel)
1/2 cup honey or agave nectar
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
2 cups hard wheat flour (3 cups if not doing chia gel)

I usually mix the water and honey first, sprinkle in the yeast, then let that sit while I grind my two cups of flour. Mix in the flour, cover the bowl and let sit for 45 minutes to overnight. The longer it soaks, the softer the wheat fiber becomes, and the more natural fermentation happens.

I also use chia seed gel in my recipe. This helps the bread stay fresh and soft longer, and of course has fiber and nutrition. Just mix one tablespoon of chia seeds into 1 cup of water. Stir a few times over the next 15 minutes or so until the seeds are suspended in the water/gel.

Chia Seed Gel:

1 cup water
1 Tablespoon Chia seeds

Grain Mix:

5 cups Hard Red Wheat
1/2 cup barley
1/2 cup oat groats
1 Tablespoon each of the following:
Sorghum
Amaranth
Quinua
Milliet
Kamut
Spelt
Buckwheat
Flax seed
Lentils
Red Lentils
Yellow Lentils (some of these might be peas... not sure)
Split Green Peas
Great Northern Beans
Navy Beans
Small White Beans (that's what the package said, but they look just like navy beans,lol)
Black Eyed Peas
Sunflower seeds (no shells)
Mung Beans

After the sponge is done, add the following:

2 beaten eggs
Chia seed gel and/or sprouted grain goop
1/2 stick of butter
3 Tbsp dry milk
1 Tbsp dry buttermilk (optional)
2 Tsp Active Dry Yeast
1/4 cup Vital Wheat Gluten

Let this mix a bit.

7 cups super-multi-grain flour (6 if not using chia gel)

Add a cup at a time for the first five cups or so, then add a half cup at a time for the last two. After about six cups add

1 Tbsp salt

I add the salt at the end, because the salt makes the dough tighten up. Often this alone will cause the dough to start pulling away from the sides of the bowl. Adding the salt earlier on tends to make the bread tougher. Adding at the very end makes a softer crumb.

Add the last bits of flour (and a little more if you must... but GRADUALLY!) until the dough pulls away from the side, but is still kind of sticky at the bottom.

Turn the dough out and hand-knead enough to make a nice, solid ball. Put the dough in an oiled doubling container, and let rise until just less than double. (It's good not to overproof fibrous whole grain dough like this.)

Punch down, form into a ball again, and let rest five minutes.

Now you can form this into whatever kind of loaves or rolls you like. This usually makes two 4.5 x 8.5 inch loaves, or I like to make rolls or bagels. For rolls or bagels, I use a #12 disher (2 2/3 oz. capacity ice cream scoop). My most recent batch this way made 23 rolls/bagels. Sometimes I make 12 rolls, and one loaf.


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

Cinnamon Raisin Oatmeal Bread

This recipe comes from www.thefreshloaf.com. It makes 3 loaves. It will make the entire house smell wonderful.

Ingredients

5	Â½ cups bread or all-purpose flour
1 7/8 cups whole wheat flour
1 5/8 cups rolled oats
2 Â½ cups water
3/8 cup milk
3 tablespoons honey
5 Â½ tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon and Â½ teaspoon salt
1 Â¼ tablespoons active yeast
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
2 cups soaked and drained raisins

At least a half an hour before you begin, soak the raisins in warm water. This will plump the raisins and prevent the ones on the surface from burning. Just prior to adding the raisins to the loaf, youâll pour the water out.

Next soak the oats in 2 cups of the water (hot). Let stand for 20 minutes to an hour.

Proof the yeast in Â½ cup of the water (warm) and 1 tablespoon of honey. Let sit for 10 minutes until it starts to foam.

After proofing the yeast, add 1 cup flour to the yeast mixture and mix. Add this to the oatmeal. Alternately add the dry ingredients and the wet ingredients. Lastly add raisins. Knead by hand for 5 minutes or in a stand mixer for 2 minutes on speed 2.

Put the dough in a greased bowl and cover with a damp lint free towel. Let rise for 1 hour. Then remove the dough from the bowl and knead for a few minutes. Put the dough back in the bowl and cover again. Let rise until the dough doubles in bulk again for another hour.

Divide the dough into thirds and shape into thirds. Place each loaf into a greased bread pan. Spray or gently brush each loaf with water and sprinkle with some more oats. Cover the pans with a damp cloth again to rise until the loaves crest over the edge of the pans, about 90 minutes.

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Place loaves in the center rack. After 5 minutes, reduce the oven temperature to 375 degrees F. Bake for 35 minutes.

Hints, tips tricks and how to cheat
I used all purpose flour for all of the flour. I also used sweetened condensed milk for the milk and reduced the amount of honey from 3 tablespoons to 2 tablespoons.


----------



## Snowpuma (Sep 5, 2007)

Directions do look huge but its not as bad as it looks! Great recipe makes 4 loves super fast great when you have a bunch of kids and a ton to do, like me! Great after school snack!Try it you'll like it 

Step 1
1 cup warm water 
3 tablespoons yeast (or four packages) 

Step 2
8 cups flour (can use up to 1/2 whole wheat) 
2/3 cup sugar 
4 teaspoons salt 

Step 3
3 cups hot water 
1/3 cup vegetable oil or olive oil 

Step 1:. 
Pour into 1 quart Mixing bowl:. 
1 cup Warm Water. 
Sprinkle on top:. 
3T Yeast ( or four packages). 
Do not mix set aside. 

Step 2:. 
In 4 quart Bowl combine:. 
8 cups Flour (can use up to 1/2 whole wheat). 
2/3 cups Sugar. 
4 teaspoons Salt. 
Mix well. 

Step 3:. 
Stir yeast and water mixture and add to this:. 
3 cups hot water. 
1/3 cup vegetable or olive oil. 

Step 4:. 
Pre heat oven to 350. 
Stir the yeast and water/oil and mix together with the flour. 
Add enough flour to the sticky mixture to make a soft easy to handle dough. 
Knead for 1 minute. 
Divide dough into four equal mounds. 
Shape each into greased loaf pans/ or coated with a non stick spray. 
Cover loosely and let rise 30 minutes. 
Bake 30 minutes or until golden brown. 
Hints and Tips and how to make Challah:. 
For a more golden crust mix 1 egg yolk and 1 teaspoons water and brush on bread just before placing in oven. 

To tell doneness:. 
Top will be springy and bottom will sound hollow if thumped. 

Challah:. 
( I will usually take aside two loaves and make into Challah to do this take two or one mound of dough, depending on how many Challah you want to make) 

Per each mound of dough; 
Take the mound of dough and separate into three relatively equal pieces make each piece into a long strands. 

Now with your three long strands lay them length wise in front of you, take each piece at the top and pinch just the tips together. 
Braid loosely like a hair braid and then pinch the ends again when done. 
Tuck under the pinched edges. 

Place on a lightly greased cookie sheet and cover lightly with a towel, lightly damp paper towel or lose tin foil. 

Let rise 30 minutes. 

Pre Heat Oven 350 

Bake 30 minutes or until golden


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Cottage Bread:

Measure into mixing bowl...
2 3/4 cup warm water (110-115 deg)
Add, stirring to dissolve
2 pkg active dry yeast
Stir in
3 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp salt
2 tbsp soft shortening (used butter)
half of 6 1/2 cup flour

Beat 2 min. until smooth. Mix in rest of flour thoroughly. Cover, let rise in warm place until double (30 min). Beat batter down for 1/2 min. Pour half into greased 9x5x3 loaf pan, half into 1 1/2 qt. baking dish. Let rise (20-30 min). Brush with melted shortening. Bake until brown.
Oven Temp. 375
Time: bake 40-50 min.
Amount: 2 loaves

Betty Crocker's Picture Cook Book, 1956.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

4 loaf recipe from the Red Star Centennial Bread Sampler. 

11-11.5 cups unbleached flour
3 packages instant yeast (2T, 3/4t)
1/3 cup sugar
2 T salt
2.5 c water
1.5 c milk
1/3 c shortening (I think i've done this with butter, too & its' fine)

In large mixer bowl, combine 5 cups flour (2.5~3 red or white ww), yeast, sugar, & salt, mix well.

In saucepan, heat water, milk & shortening until warm (120-130), shortening does not need to melt.

Add to flour mixture, blend at low speed until moistened; beat 3 minutes at medium speed. By hand, gradually stire in enough remaining flour to make a firm dough. Knead on floured surface until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Place in greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover, let rise in warm place until light and double, about 1 hour.

Punch down dough, divide into 4 parts. Roll or pat each into 14x7 rectangle. Roll up tightly, pressing dough into roll with each turn. Pinch ends, etc.

Place in greased 8x4 or 9x5 pans, cover let rise in warm place until double, about 30 min. Bake at 400 for 35-40 minutes until golden brown.

OK, that's the recipe. Now how I do it:
1. with red whole wheat at 25%, I use ~11 cups flour. with the white whole wheat at 25%, I'm at about 10~10.5 c flour. the dough may be a little damp, but I can knead in that extra...
2. I usually only knead about 6 minutes...until a 1/2" deep finger dimple springs mostly back.
3. I like to bake at 350 for 30 minutes, removing the bread from the pan for the last 5. I use dark pans & a clay bread pan. I've never tried glass.
4. I sometimes substitue 1/2 cup of flour for 1/2 cup of 7 or 12 grain cereal blend or steel cut oats from Bob's Red Mill 

I taught myself how to bake bread - I think it's a pretty forgiving endeavor, so feel free to play around a little. But like DH says, "Write it down this time, OK?" That way you'll have a record & when you find the right blend for you, you won't have to guess the next time!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know if this is really the right category for this recipe, but it is under "breads" in my Amish Cookbook. I made this today for a snack for the children, they all loved it!

Cinnamon Flop

1 cup sugar
2 cups flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1 Tbsp. melted butter
1 cup milk
brown sugar, cinnamon and butter for top.

Sift sugar, flour and baking powder together. Add butter and milk and stir until well blended.
Divide mixture between 2 9" pie or cake pans, well greased.
Sprinkle tops with flour, then brown sugar, then cinnamon. Push chunks of butter into the dough. This makes holes and later gets gooey as it bakes. Bake at 350" for 30 minutes.
Cut into wedges and serve warm.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

*Whole Wheat Bread*

1 package yeast (or 2 1/4 tsp active yeast)
2 cups warm water
1/4 cup butter, softened
1/8 cup molasses
1/4 cup honey
1 tsp salt
3 cups whole wheat flour
2 cups white flour

Dissolve yeast in warm water.

If you're using a mixer with dough hook:

Just add ingredients one by one with the mixer on stir. Once all the ingredients are in, knead dough until satiny - about 5 minutes.

If making by hand:

Combine butter, molasses, honey and salt and mix well.
Add yeast mixture.
Gradually add flour. Turn dough onto floured board and knead until smooth, about 7 - 10 minutes.
Place in greased bowl and let rise until double. Punch down. Let dough rest a few minutes.
Shape into 2 loaves. Place in greased bread pans and let rise about 45 minutes.

Bake at 350Â°F for 50 minutes if using cast iron bread pans,
or 375Â° for 35-40 minutes in regular pans.

Once the bread is done, allow to cool under a thick cloth until it is still slightly warm, then put in Ziploc bags, but do not seal the bags completely. Leave until completely cooled. This will give you a soft crust, and make the bread slightly chewy.

This bread has a wonderful flavor, also works well for toast. Honey acts as a preservative so will give your bread a slightly longer shelf life - something that I haven't been able to test yet because bread doesn't last long enough in this house!


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

This was my mom's recipe. Don't know where she got it from, but she made it quite often after we picked blueberries.


Blueberry Bread (or Coffee Cake)

Â¾ cup sugar
Â¼ cup butter/shortening
1 egg
Â½ cup milk
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
Â½ teaspoon salt
1-2 cups fresh/frozen blueberries

Mix thoroughly sugar, egg and shortening. Add milk and sifted dry ingredients.
Fold in blueberries. (If blueberries were frozen, thaw partway, then coat lightly with flour so the color doesnât bleed into the batter.)
Pour into 9x13 pan or loaf pan; sprinkle topping on top. 
Bake at 375 for 45-50 minutes.

Topping:
Â½ cup sugar
1/3 cup flour
Â½ teaspoon cinnamon
Â¼ cup soft butter

Cut together with fork or pastry fork-do not mix as a batter. Should be crumbly.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Beer bread
This is a simple fast bread. 
3 cups of self rising flour
2 tablespoons of sugar
1 can of beer
Mix dry ingredents then add beer.
NA beer even works.
You will have a sticky mix when done.
Put this into a greased and floured loaf pan.
Have the oven preheated to 325 bake about 25 mins.
The loaf will have a rough texture when done. You may have to experiment with it for cooking time due to differences in ovens
Bob


----------



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

See photo's and more information at this link;
http://livingprepared.blogspot.com/2009/05/yukon-mikes-no-knead-bread.html

*No-Knead Bread*

No Knead Bread is the easiest, best tasting, moist and chewy white bread recipe you can make. The is no need for a kitchen mixer, just a bowl and spatula, throw in all the ingredients, mix for a minute, cover, let rise for 6-8 hours, dump out onto the counter, deflate the dough (punch down), shape to fit the bread baking pan, place it in the pan, let it rise for another hour and bake.

My recipe differs from the original because I add sugar and use less water and slightly more yeast to speed the rise time. It now takes 8-10 hours start to finish instead of 20 hours.

With this modified recipe you can mix it before you leave for work or go hunting or work in your garden all day and not be concerned. When you get home just deflate the dough and place in the bread pan and bake. About 1Â½ hours later youâll have fresh home made hot bread for dinner. Yummmmy!



*Ingredients; makes one loaf*

3 cups all-purpose flour
1Â½ cups water room temperature
1/3 cup sugar
1Â¼ teaspoons salt
Â½ teaspoon instant yeast


Directions

In a large bowl combine all the flour, yeast, salt and water about 2-3 minutes. Do not try to knead, just blend until the flour is uniformly moist. The dough will be very goopy and tacky.

Cover the bowl with a cloth towel and let rise 8 hours. Dough is ready when the surface is showing small gas bubbles and itâs at least doubled in size.

Lightly flour a work surface and dump the dough out of the bowl and onto the work surface.

Use enough flour to keep the dough from sticking to work surface or to your hands, gently and quickly deflate the dough and shape to fit into the bread baking pan. Do not overwork or knead the dough at this stage, it is not necessary.

Place the dough in a standard, greased bread pan and let rise 1-2 more hours, or until the dough will be about double in size again or has risen about one inch over the top of the pan.

Bake at 375 degrees for 29-30 minutes or until the internal bread temperature of 190-200 degrees.

Cool on a wire rack.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

WildernesFamily said:


> I don't know if this is really the right category for this recipe, but it is under "breads" in my Amish Cookbook. I made this today for a snack for the children, they all loved it!
> 
> Cinnamon Flop
> 
> ...


I have been making Cinnamon Flop for a couple years now. It is sooooo good!

Here is a new Amish Homemade Bread recipe I tried this week. It is so good and the easiest I have found so far to make.

In a small bowl, mix together:

1/2 cup warm water
1 tsp. sugar
3 T. yeast

Let sit for 5-10 minutes.
In large bowl, mix together:

1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 qt. warm water
4 cups flour

Add yeast mixture and mix. Add 5 more cups of flour. If mixture seems too sticky, add more flour until dough pulls from side of bowl. Knead well and let rise in bowl for 30 minutes. Then knead again and put in 5 bread pans. Let rise another 30 minutes. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.

Note: Oil your bowl that you let the bread rise in, and oil and dust with flour your bread pans. :banana02:


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone! 
I've recently started baking my own bread - much to my families delight!:bouncy:
This recipe is one of their favorites, it's similar to the fresh rosemary bread served at the Macaroni Grille.

Enjoy!

Ingredients:
* 1 cup water
* 3 tablespoons olive oil
* 1 1/2 teaspoons white sugar
* 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
* 1/4 teaspoon Italian seasoning
* 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
* 1 tablespoon dried rosemary (2 if fresh - fresh is best!)
* 2 1/2 cups bread flour
* 1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Directions:
1. yeast + 1/4 c. warm water, wait 10 min. 
2. Add flour, salt, sugar, oil - knead 
3. Add the herbs & pepper and knead some more
4. Let rise an hour or so in an oiled, covered bowl in a warm place. 
5. Punch down, let rise another hour. 
6. Bake at 375 until browned. 
7. Remove from oven, brush with olive oil and sprinkle with coarse salt.
Serve with olive oil, balsamic vinegar and fresh cracked pepper.

I usually double this recipe! It's also great when made with stone-ground wheat flour.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

*Organic Zucchini Nut Muffins Recipe -- Good use for zucchini* 
*Organic Zucchini Nut Muffins* 

3 cups all-purpose flour (I use fresh milled pastry wheat flour -- aka soft white wheat) 
1 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp baking soda 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp cinnamon 
2 cups of organic sugar (can use regular if you don't have this but the organic makes it taste a lot better plus it's better for you than the refine white sugar) 
4 eggs 
1 cup of canola oil or olive oil 
2 cups of grated, unpeeled zucchini (organic preferably ) 
1/2 tsp vanilla 
1 cup of chopped walnuts or chopped pecans 
1/2 cup of raisins

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.


Mix all ingredients together in a mixing bowl until thoroughly mixed.


Pour into greased cupcake pans or use liners if preferred. 


Baked 25 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


Let stand 10 minutes to cool before serving.


Makes 24 muffins.


My family LOVE these!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

NorCalChicks said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I've recently started baking my own bread - much to my families delight!:bouncy:
> This recipe is one of their favorites, it's similar to the fresh rosemary bread served at the Macaroni Grille.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this recipe, -rosemary is my favorite herb! I'd like to make this bread, but I have one question. In the list of ingredients, the first one is 1 cup of water. But under the directions, I only see to use 1/4 cup of water. Do you add the other 3/4 of water gradually when adding the dry ingredients? Thanks for your help


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Put in wrong place sorry


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

summerdaze said:


> Thanks for this recipe, -rosemary is my favorite herb! I'd like to make this bread, but I have one question. In the list of ingredients, the first one is 1 cup of water. But under the directions, I only see to use 1/4 cup of water. Do you add the other 3/4 of water gradually when adding the dry ingredients? Thanks for your help


You probably add the rest of the water when you add the other ingredients.
Usually with bread you use a little of the water to dissolve your yeast and the rest when you mix it all up.


----------



## Nelson11 (Jan 30, 2010)

The mexican food beverly hills follow a large number of simple recipes which are really tasty as well as delicious. Besides this the simple mexican dishes are very easy to prepare. One such easy dish within the mexican cuisine is the corn bread which is a very simple food item in the vast cuisine of mexico which is sought after all over the world.
Only a few simple steps are required in preparing corn bread. We had gone through the ingredients that are required for this dish. Now its time to know how this delicious corn bread is prepared. Corn bread can be prepared in every household. The first basic step is to take a large bowl and add a few ingredients such as corn meal, baking powder, salt to taste. In addition to these ingredients we also have to add flour as well as sugar into the mixture.
Mix the above ingredients well. You also have to mix the dry ingredients with a spoon too. Now we have to add egg into the bowl and beat the mixture well. In addition to this, we also have to add the following ingredients into the mixture such as liquefied corn, melted butter as well as milk too. You will have to mix these added mixtures very well and should well blended for making the corn bread tasty. Make sure to use liquefied corn in this mexican food.
After beating the eggs properly its time to mix the egg mixture with the flour mixture. The two mixtures are combine to form a single mixture and continue mixing it till the flour in the mixture becomes moistened. Take a glass square dish and grease it evenly and pour the mixture into this greased dish and bake the food stuff for about 25 to 30 minutes in an oven. Just try out the prepared corn bread which is warm with butter, its really delicious.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

A long time ago I clipped a recipe for a Double Chocolate Zuchinni Bread that was a quick bread. It is absolutely DIVINE! but, I misplaced it and I'm really bummed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

The bread contains Zuchinni, cocoa powder and mini chocolate chips with a chocolate glaze.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm surprised mods haven't moved your request to the cooking section. Ask there and calliemoonbeam will find it for you...or I'll try harder!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Making another couple quickbreads, using what I have learned from the pumpkin breads. I have decided to make them savory. A cup of salsa, 3 and 1/2 cups favorite savory vegetable, shredded, about two cups white flour and two cups whole wheat flour. Also four eggs to bind everything together, a bit of baking powder and baking soda, and some water to get it to stir in the pan, enough to make a thick batter.

Bake at 350 till it's done and this will make two nice loaves. Friend is coming in, we will have grilled cheese sandwiches with fresh spinach, if the breads turn out. MY veggies were, red pepper, onion , and a bit of tomato, and some leftover turkey sausage, two links cut up small. Also, salt, fresh ground black pepper and onion and garlic powder. You will need to refrigerate this.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

double post


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

lathermaker said:


> A long time ago I clipped a recipe for a Double Chocolate Zuchinni Bread that was a quick bread. It is absolutely DIVINE! but, I misplaced it and I'm really bummed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> The bread contains Zuchinni, cocoa powder and mini chocolate chips with a chocolate glaze.


Here is one:
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/chocolate-zucchini-bread-i/Detail.aspx
Sounds good. I did a google search and several hits came up.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's autumn again, and I can't stop making this!! It is SO yummy. Super moist and simple to make. Mixes easily by hand with a big spoon or fork. No yeast, no kneading!!! It is great fresh-sliced or toasted with butter. It seems when mixing it up like the cloves & ginger might be a bit much, but trust me, it's perfect! 

It also recommends 3 7x3" loaf pans, but I usually make 1 7x3 (to share with a friend, because it's just SOOOO good!) and 1 8x5, or I dump it ALL into a 10x6 pan. Of course, if you put it into a bigger pan, you will need to cook it for longer.

You may think I'm a big over-enthusiastic about my love of this recipe, but try some toasted with butter and see if you don't feel the same! 

***

*Downeast Maine Pumpkin Bread*

1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree
4 eggs
1 cup vegetable oil
2/3 cup water
3 cups white sugar
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Preheat oven to 350 F (175 C). Grease and flour three 7x3" inch loaf pans.

In a large bowl, mix together pumpkin puree, eggs, oil, water and sugar until well blended. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and ginger. Stir the dry ingredients into the pumpkin mixture until just blended. Pour into the prepared pans.

Bake for about 50 minutes in the preheated oven. Loaves are done when toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

***

(Tip: I'm lazy and hate having a million bowls to wash, so I add the spices, salt, and baking soda into the wet mix and blend them in, then dump the flour in and stir it up - tastes fabulously amazing every time!)

I'm getting hungry just thinking about it... You know what I'm making today!! 

:1pig:


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

So many 'sourdough" breads these days have added yeast that when I found this one, and it was so simple, i thought I'd share. My starter originally came from KAF, a 240 year old sourdough. Not as tangy as San fran sisco, but tasty. If your starter has been in the frig, take it out and feed it. Ready to use when bubbles start to form, about 4-6 hours. If your sourdough sits on the counter, you probably (should) feed it daily anyway.

2 cups fed starter @ 100% hydration
3+ cups all purpose flour
2 T oil
1 T sugar
1 T salt

Mix all ingredients until dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl. Depending on humidity, you may need to add more flour. Plop onto a floured surface and knead for 10-15 minutes (I was lazy and stuck mine in the KitchenAid) When dough is smooth and elastic, place in a lightly greased bowl, cover, and let rise until double in size. A slow rise in cool temps will get you a tangier bread. Mine was on top of the pellet stove and rose in a little over 3 hours. Punch down and form to fit your pan. i used a 9x5 but a 8.5x4.5 will get you a higher loaf. Cover with oiled wrap and let rise until dough is over the top of the rim. 2+ hours depending on room temp. Preheat oven to 350. bake 30-40 minutes, 200 internal temp or holloe sound when thumped on bottom


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Amish White Bread

2 cups of warm water
2/3 of a cup of sugar
1/5 tablespoons yeast
Mix sugar into warm water then add yeast...proof until bubbly

Then mix in:
1/4 cup of oil
1/5 tsp salt
5 to 6 cups of flour

I mix in my KA until the liquid will not take anymore flour. Then I turn out onto my butcherblock and need until soft and silky. Put in greased bowl and cover with a damp cloth. Let rise until double. 
When doubled punch down and split in half.
Lightly kneed each half of dough and form into loaf pan shape. Place in greased loaf pan and let rise until 1 to 1/5 inches above loaf pan rim.
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 40 min or until nicely browned. Turn out onto wire rack and let cool. Check for doneness by tapping bottom of bread. If sounds hollow its done. 
I also use the basic bread to make cinnamon bread and rolls. If you want the recipes for those let me know.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Basic white bread 
By Mountain Mick Blake Baree

Put your yeast and sugar in a warm ceramic bowl add lukewarm water 49 degrees Celsius, and stir gentle let this sit for about 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, The sugar in bread is not they to make it sweet but to help feed the yeast, By doing this you are waking up the yeast first. 

I use Fermi pan red instant yeast from Holland 500gm packet and I store it in the deep freezer and take out what I need to make my bread, but any good bakers yeast will do.

here is my 

basic white bread, 
3/4 cup lukewarm water
2 cup bread flour
1 tbsp dry milk powder
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp butter
2 1/2 tsp yeast

first add yeast, water, sugar (let sit) , sift flour, milk powder, salt & now rub butter in to flour with fingers (let sit) after half hour at room temp, add yeast in to well in flour mix and now mix and let proof and them re keened, shape into rolls or loaf, or as a plated loaf and them rest to rise again (second rise) them in pre-heated oven 220Â°C, for crusty bread lightly brush with a little milk.

Now you can take this basic white dough and add black olive or semi dried tomatoes, garlic, soak cracked corn or other grains, I some times add cheese & chives, it is up to you, some time I will flatten the dough out and push fresh grape into the dough and sprinkle with raw sugar and bake for a sweet treat, do this and instead of grape and sugar. Try tomatoes paste, black olive and fresh or dry herbs, parmesan cheese and brush with olive oil to make focaccia bread. I also use this for pizza dought as well work great. MM
















Hope you are having fun, Mick


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

:sing::sing:Hello,

I have been making this bread for years and it has never failed me. It is the best bread for all occasions and is a little on the sweet side. The oil in the recipe allows the bread to remain good for weeks without going bad. A hint to make any bread last for weeks longer is also to add a bit of potato flour to any bread recipe. It preserves the batch very well and will extend the life of your bread for at least an extra week. 

Amish White Bread
2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour

1.In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam. 

2.Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour. 

3.Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans. 

4.Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes. 

Enjoy


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

Almost to easy bread 

1/4 tsp active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water
3 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting. You may use white, whole wheat or a combination of the two.
1 1/2 tsp salt
Cornmeal or wheat bran for dusting
you can also throw in some herbs if you like

In a large bowl, dissolve yeast in water. Add the flour and salt, stirring until blended. The dough will be shaggy and sticky. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let the dough rest at least 8 hours, preferably 12 to 18, at warm room temperature, about 70 degrees.
The dough is ready when its surface is dotted with bubbles. Lightly flour a work surface and place dough on it. Sprinkle it with a little more flour and fold it over on itself once or twice. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let it rest for about 15 minutes.
Using just enough flour to keep the dough from sticking to the work surface or to your fingers, gently shape it into a ball. Generously coat a clean dish towel with flour, wheat bran or cornmeal. Put the seam side of the dough down on the towel and dust with more flour, bran or cornmeal. Cover with another towel and let rise for about 1 to 2 hours. When itâs ready, the dough will have doubled in size and will not readily spring back when poked with a finger.
At least 20 minutes before the dough is ready, heat oven to 475 degrees. Put a 6- to 8-quart heavy covered pot (cast iron, enamel, Pyrex or ceramic) in the oven as it heats. When the dough is ready, carefully remove the pot from the oven and lift off the lid. Slide your hand under the towel and turn the dough over into the pot, seam side up. The dough will lose its shape a bit in the process, but thatâs OK. Give the pan a firm shake or two to help distribute the dough evenly, but donât worry if itâs not perfect; it will straighten out as it bakes.
Cover and bake for 30 minutes. Remove the lid and bake another 15 to 20 minutes, until the loaf is beautifully browned. Remove the bread from the Dutch oven and let it cool on a rack for at least 1 hour before slicing.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

Mini Pretzel Rolls

Ingredients
4 cups all-purpose flour
2 1/4 teaspoons instant dry yeast (or one 0.25oz packet)
1/3 cup light brown sugar
1 1/3 cups warm water
2 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons butter, melted
2 quarts water
1/2 cup baking soda
coarse sea salt

Preparation
Combine the flour, yeast, and brown sugar in the bowl of a standing electric mixer fitted with a dough hook. In a small bowl stir together the warm water, milk, and melted butter.

Add the wet ingredients to the dry. Mix on low speed for 3 minutes once the ingredients have come together in a ball. The dough should be soft and pliable and not sticky. Add more flour or water as needed. (You can make the dough without a mixer. Once the dough comes together, transfer it to a floured board and knead for 5-7 minutes, until smooth and elastic.)

using a scale if you have one , portion the dough into even pieces and set them on a floured board. A 2.5 ounce portion works for a traditional burger bun. For sliders youâll want 1.25-1.5 ounce dough ball. Cover dough with oiled plastic wrap and let rest for 10 minutes. ( I didn't do this weighing thing, I just eyeballed and portioned. I would do this, though if I were trying to make uniform sized rolls.)
Shape the dough balls into rolls. Arrange them on a lightly floured surface 1-inch apart and cover with oiled plastic wrap. Let the rolls rise in a warm place for 30 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 425Â°F. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper or silicon baking mats.

In a large stockpot, bring the cold water and baking soda to a rolling boil.
Drop the rolls into the boiling water 2 at a time. Boil for 20 seconds total, turning once. Carefully remove with a slotted spoon and place on the prepared baking sheets. Sprinkle lightly with the coarse salt. Repeat with the remaining rolls.

Make a Â½-inch deep slash across the top of each roll with a small, sharp knife. Bake for 8-10 minutes, until the tops are the color of dark caramel (or, uhm, until they look like pretzels). Shift pans from top to bottom and back to front halfway through for even baking.

Let rolls cool on the baking sheets for 5 minutes, and then transfer to a wire rack.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

it's a simple batter bread (similar to Oldskool's and Yukon Mike's). Good to make on a day when you're doing other things, since most of the rising times are flexible, and there's no kneading.

1 Cup water (105 - 110 degrees)
1/4 oz. yeast (1 pkg., or 2 tsp.)
1 Tbl. sugar (to proof the yeast)
add 1 Cup bread flour and stir until smooth, let rise in a warm space (at least double...longer is better)
add 1/2 Cup flour, mix it in, and let rise again
add the last 1/2 Cup flour, mix until it pulls away from the bowl and forms a soft ball
coat with olive oil and sprinkle with salt (roll it around, but don't mix it in) and let rise
when ready to bake, wipe a 8"-9" metal pie pan with oil (and, optionally, sprinkle with dehydrated onions).
dump the dough into the pan, and press out to edges.
preheat oven to 350
when dough has doubled in pan, bake for 30 to 35 minutes (standard thump test works).

It has a bit of a sourdough/pretzel taste from the multiple risings and the oil/salt coating, but it's not really heavy in salt since there's none mixed in.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Green Tomato Bread

2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

3 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups granulated sugar
1 tablespoon cinnamon

2 cups finely chopped or ground green tomatoes - about 2 medium
1 1/2 cups chopped pecans

Combine wet ingredients. Stir together dry ingredients and add to wet. Mix just until moistened. Fold in tomatoes and optional pecans and pour into 2 greased bread pans. Bake at 350 for one hour, or until knife comes out clean.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

*Honey Wheat Bread

*
2 cups whole wheat flour
4 to 5 cups bread flour (I use AP w/ good results)
2 Tablespoons granulated white sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 packets active dry yeast (.25-ounce envelopes)
1/4 cup honey
1 2/3 cups water
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter +1 Tablespoon* (optional)
additional flour, as needed



In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the the whole wheat flour, 4 cups bread flour, sugar, salt and yeast.

In a medium bowl, combine honey, milk, water and butter, and heat to between 105 and 110 degrees in the microwave.

Stir the liquids to melt the butter and add, all at once, to the dry ingredients in the mixer bowl. With the dough hook installed on your stand mixer, mix the dough. Add more bread flour by the Tablespoon, as needed, until the dough comes together and clears the bowl. Mix for 5 minutes with the dough hook and remove to a lightly floured surface.


Knead by hand until no longer sticky, adding flour as necessary. Form the dough into a large round and place in a large, greased bowl. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap or a clean dish towel, let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes (or until about doubled in size). Remove the dough from the bowl and divide it in half. Roll each half into a 10 x 12 rectangle and roll each up like a cigar. Pinch the seams. Roll on the counter-top to make a uniform 'log' and place each roll in an oiled 9x5-inch bread pan seam-side up. Turn the log over (seam-side down) to coat in oil, tucking each end under to fit the pan.

Return the pan to a warm place, cover lightly with a clean dishtowel and let rise an additional 30 minutes or until at least 1 inch above the pan top. Bake in a preheated 400Â°F. oven for 25 minutes, or until they sound hollow when tapped. Remove the bread from the pans and let them cool on a rack.

*After removing loaves from the pans but while still warm, brush tops w/ melted butter.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

This is incredibly soft. DH will eat homemade bread for toast but doesn't usually like it for sandwiches. This has a texture like purchased sandwich bread. DH gave me a scale for Christmas. I've really been having fun with it. This is not sweet and makes a good sandwich bread. I got this recipe thanks to Madame's generosity!

*(Japanese) Double Soft Bread 

Ingredients:*
320g bread flour (or 1/2 bread flour, 1/2 AP)
3 g dry yeast
1 egg (38 g)
4 g salt
160 g water
35 g whipping cream
33 g honey
16 g butter

*Directions:*
1. Mix all ingredients together except butter. 
2. Add butter and knead into dough until dough smooth, no longer sticks to your hands, and is elastic and able to form a thin film which does not tear when stretched (window pane test).
3. Shape into a round and let it proof until double in size, about 60 minutes.
4. Punch out the air, divide into three portions (or two) and let rest 15 minutes.
5. Roll dough balls into Swiss roll style and place them in tin. (Be sure to measure out the length that you want to fit in.) Let it proof (until reaches 90% of the tin if using Pullman tin). I formed dough as a normal loaf in a normal pan.
6. Bake preheated oven at 395 to 400Âº for 10 minutes; reduce temperature to 350Âº and bake another 25 minutes.
7. Remove bread and let completely cool before slicing. 

http://mybakingcottage.blogspot.com/2007/11/double-soft-bread.html


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hokkaido Milk Toast (Japanese style) 
Sweet and soft, use less sugar if you don't want a sweet bread
Ingredients:*
540 g bread flour
86 g caster sugar (pulse regular sugar in small food processor)
8 g salt
9 g full cream powder
11 g instant dried yeast
86 g whisked egg
59 g whipping cream
54 g milk
184 g tangzhong (See below.)
49 g butter, melted

*Directions:*
1. Add ingredients, except butter, into bread maker. Start with wet ingredients and follow with dry ones. 
2. Select dough mode. When all ingredients come together, pour in the melted butter, continue kneading until dough is smooth and elastic. The time of kneading in the bread maker is about 30 minutes. Let dough complete 1st round of proofing, about 40 minutes, 
3. Transfer the dough to a clean, floured surface. Deflate and divide into three equal portions; cover with plastic wrap then let rest for 15 minutes at room temperature.
4. Roll out each portion of the dough with a rolling pin into an oval shape. Fold 1/3 from each top edge to the middle and press. Fold 1/3 from bottom to the middle and press; turn seal downward. Roll flat and stretch to about 30 cm in length. With seal upward, roll into a cylinder. With seal facing down, place in loaf tins to have the 2nd round of proofing uuntil doubled in size. 
5. Brush with whisked egg on surface. Bake in preheated 355Âº oven 30 to 35 minutes, until brown. Remove from oven and transfer onto wire rack; cool completely.
When you fold loaf this way you get what looks like three mini loaves in one pan. Look at link to see. (You can form in a regular loaf. Forming loaf as shown in link is pretty but certainly not necessary as it just adds more work.)

http://en.christinesrecipes.com/2010/10/hokkaido-milk-toast-japanese-style.html#.UTAI-o7N8UW

*Tangzhong:*

*Ingredients:*
50 g bread flour (~1/3 c bread flour)
250 ml or 1 c water (or milk or 1/2 milk and 1/2 water)

Directions:
1. Mix flour in water well without any lumps. Cook over medium-low, stirring consistently with a wooden spoon, whisk or spatula to prevent burning and sticking while you cook along the way.
2. The mixture will become thicker and thicker. Once you notice some lines appearing in the mixture for every stir you make with the spoon, it is done. (By looking at the picture I think this means that itâs thick enough that you leave a groove behind your spoon.) Remove from heat. 
3. Transfer into clean bowl. Cover the surface of the mixture directly with Saran wrap to prevent it from drying out or developing a skin; let cool. Can be used as soon as it cools (or warms) to room temperature. 

Per the link, this should make enough for two loaves of bread. I did not find this to be true.

http://en.christinesrecipes.com/2010/03/japanese-style-bacon-and-cheese-bread.html#.UTAMQo7N8UU

Thanks, Madame!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

3/4 cup brown sugar,1/3 cup frozen orange juice,1/4 cup shortening,1 egg,2 cup flour,1 tsp baking soda,1 cup crushed pineapple,1/2 tsp salt,1/2 cup chopped pecans. cream :sugar and shortening add:egg and beat well.mix:soda,flour and salt.add:dry ingredients & orange juice,stir: in pineapple & nuts.turn into greased 8by 4 by 2 pan.bake for 50 to 60 minutes at 350 degrees.remove from pan ,cool on wire rack.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

These are the links to the old fashioned pretzels (and pretzel rolls) and lye bath that I posted in the "other" bread thread....but I think I'm not supposed to post recipes there...only here???

Pretzels: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-soft-pretzels-recipe/index.html

Lye bath: http://germanfood.about.com/od/baking/ss/brezelnsbs_8.htm (there is a recipe there for pretzels too, but I didn't use it)

View attachment 14992


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Artichoke Bread
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/12/artichoke-bread.html?m=0

Banana Nut Bread Gift Mix in Jar
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/banana-nut-bread-gift-mix-in-jar.html?m=0

World's Best Cinnamon Raisin Bread
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/worlds-best-cinnamon-raisin-bread.html?m=0

Banana Pumpkin Bread With Orange Cream Cheese Spread
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/08/banana-pumpkin-bread-with-orange-cream.html?m=0

Honey Wheat Bread
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/honey-wheat-bread.html?m=1

FrÃ¼chtebrÃ¶tchen (Small Fruit Bread Loaves)
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/11/frchtebrtchen-small-fruit-bread-loaves.html?m=1

Lardy Jacks & Johnny Boys (Medieval English Sweet Cakes)
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/lardy-jacks-johnny-boys-medieval.html?m=1

Berber Bread
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/03/berber-bread.html?m=1


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

LAMBERTS THROWED ROLLS

Great family restaurant in Sikeston Missouri .where if you want a roll with your dinner, it gets chucked across the room at you!!

http://tammysrecipes.com/just_like_lamberts_throwed_rolls


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Smile English Muffin Bread

I cannot take credit for this recipe as I got it off the internet, but it is really good!

5-1/2 cups warm water

3 packages rapid rise yeast (you can use regular yeast, but you will need to let it rise twice. Once in the bowl, until it reaches the top, and then again in the pans until it reaches the top. With the rapid rise you only need to let it rise once in the pans.
2 tablespoons salt
3 tablespoons sugar
11 cups flour

Mix altogether, (I just use my hand until it comes together. There is no need to knead it. Spoon into (4) well-greased loaf pans. Let rise in pans until dough reaches the top of the pans, and bake at 350. Bake for 35 minutes. Check to see if they are golden brown. If not, cook a little longer. Then brush melted butter on the tops and cook another 10 minutes. The loaves will be real moist at first. Allow to cool completely before cutting. Makes wonderful toast. Makes 4 regular sized loaves.

If using mini loaf pans, bake 20 to 25 minutes total. Enjoy!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I believe I found this recipe on the back of a bag of Gold Medal flour.

It is very flexible, and adapts well to substitutions and to gluten free. I did think it was a bit sweet last time I made it GF, so cutting back on the sugar may be helpful. I like to put in some oats, flax,chia seeds, swap out the nuts, etc. If you go GF, be sure to add xanthum gum or similar as recommended for muffins. These also freeze well - I put in a bread bag and then in an ice cream bucket.

This is the original recipe:

*Glorious Morning Muffins*
Heat oven to 350 F. Makes 18-20 muffins. Use paper baking cup or grease.

*Prepare and set aside:*
1.5 c shredded carrots
1 c shredded apple
1/2 c coconut
1/2 c raisins
3/4 c almonds
*Beat:*
2 eggs
3/4 c veggie oil
1/4 c milk
2 tsp vanilla
*Combine, then stir into liquid mix just until moistened:*
2c flour
1 c packed brown sugar
2 tsp baking soda
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
*Stir in the additives! *(the ones you set aside)
Put into muffin cups. Bake 20-25 minutes/until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough Oatmeal with Craisins and Pecans

Sponge
1 cup water, warm
1 cup sourdough starter, well fed
1 1/2 cups bread flour
Dough
1 1/2 - 2 cups bread flour
1 cup oats, old fashioned or quick
1/2 cup baker's dried milk
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
3 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons instant yeast
2 teaspoons bakers salt, or 1 1/2 teaspoons of regular salt
1 cup dried cranberries (craisins)
1 cup pecans, gently broken

1. Sponge To make the sponge, begin the day before by feeding the sourdough culture (I usually do so around noon) then sometime around dinnertime, mix the starter, the water, and the 1 1/2 cups of bread flour together. Cover with plastic wrap and leave out on the counter overnight.

2. In the morning, add the sponge and 1 1/2 cups of the bread flour to a stand mixer, and mix on medium low speed for about 4 minutes. Let it rest for 5 minutes.

3. Add the butter, honey, bakers milk dried powder, and yeast. Knead with the machine for about a minute, then add the oats and knead for about 10 minutes, or until the dough window panes. If you need any of the additional 1/2 cup of flour add it slowly in increments.

4. Once the dough passes the window pane test, add the craisins and pecans, and mix in with the machine set on low speed.

5. Cover and let rise until double.

6. Separate the dough into three equal portions and braid. I use an USA hearth pan, but you can simply put the braid on a cookie sheet.

Let rise until double again.

7. Brush the top of the loaf with a mixture of 1 egg plus 1 tablespoon of milk.

Bake in a preheated oven at 350 degrees about 40 minutes, or until the dough registers 190 degrees.


----------



## sarah1479 (Apr 25, 2016)

Because I don't have an oven and wanted to make bread I try all sorts of ways to make bread without oven and I found out you can cook bread in a big pot with boiling water

Make any dough you like using the recipes in this thread let the dough grow for more than a hour on a warm place then put the dough in a big ziplock bag leave enough space to grow close the ziplock bag realy tight and put it in a big pot boiling water and let it boile for one hour take it out the water and open the bag put a knittingneedle in if it come out clean you'e done otherwise close the bag and boile it for 20 more minutes


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

sarah1479 said:


> Because I don't have an oven and wanted to make bread I try all sorts of ways to make bread without oven and I found out you can cook bread in a big pot with boiling water
> 
> Make any dough you like using the recipes in this thread let the dough grow for more than a hour on a warm place then put the dough in a big ziplock bag leave enough space to grow close the ziplock bag realy tight and put it in a big pot boiling water and let it boile for one hour take it out the water and open the bag put a knittingneedle in if it come out clean you'e done otherwise close the bag and boile it for 20 more minutes


Sarah, this is really innovative! Thanks for the tip. Does the bread ever come out tasting like plastic at all, though?


----------



## sarah1479 (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think so it will not give a crust but I don't care a second way is to put the doug in a clean white pillowcase make a knot to close it but leave space to let the doug grow big than your bread will come out wet on the outside but that's only the outer layer and always better than go hungry you can cut of pieces and bake it in a frying pan that is really yummy in my opinion


----------

